# Risen from the Ashes: Halo RP (Recruitment)



## HOGGLORD

Risen from the Ashes​


The Orbital Drop Shock Troopers (ODSTs) are a special operations capable organization of the UNSC Marine Corps that specialize in orbital-dropped shock infantry and special warfare tactics. ODSTs are recruited from the Special Operations Groups of every nation of the Unified Earth Government and are a strictly all volunteer fighting force. Every ODST candidate is a veteran from another Special Operations outfit and therefore has already gone through at least two layers of screening and months of intense training — not counting the years of training received before volunteering for the ODSTs. There are no age or gender restrictions — as long as the candidate meets the physical and mental requirements they are guaranteed the opportunity to try out for the ODSTs. ODST units are not embedded within conventional UNSC forces; they do however participate in joint operations, and tend to be force multipliers - increasing the effectiveness, willingness, and morale of those they fight alongside with. ODST combat teams usually consist of six to eight ODST Troopers - with each combat team specializing in a particular mission set, but they are expected to be flexible enough to adapt to any given situation.

You will be a member of the ODST 188th company in Squad Phoenix. A unit of ODSTs known for their ability to drop into the hottest battlefields and return unscathed. Recently, this reputation was lost by the death of most of the squad. One surviving member was Sergeant Samuel Fawkes, now he is about to receive the replacements for the squad.

Meanwhile, the UNSC is gearing up to send a counter-op against a covenant strike. The aliens have attacked the planet 'Elysium', as usual the local defense is nowhere near sufficient. The UNSC is sending a force of five Ships, led by the destroyer-class ship, the UNSC _Will of Forseti_. On board this fleet are several companies of marines and 188th ODST company.
Unknown to all but the highest clearance officers in the force, an ONI prowler also slides alongside, carrying a deadly payload, Spartan Headhunters, as well as various ONI operatives.
Elysium is a planet of untamed wilderness for two thirds, kept for the pleasure of the richer inhabitants of the planet, who enjoy the sweeping views and exotic wildlife. The other third is a dense mega-city, ranging from thick suburban flats to beautiful, executive buildings. The covenant have taken a special interest to the planet, as they have not made any attempt at orbital bombardment. This means that there is something on the surface that the covenant wants, the UNSC don't want them to have it.



Rules:
1.	No Godmodding!
2.	Minimum of 1 post per update, no maximum, but at least 6 sentences per post. If you can’t post for some reason, contact me and we’ll work out what needs to be done.
3.	Updates will be once every 5 days, unless everyone has posted before that time and I have the update ready, or something is stopping me from posting, in which case I will notify you.
4.	No harming other players, you’re ODSTs, the elite, the best of the best and unless agreed by both players, no attacks on one another are allowed.
5.	I’m looking for 3-7 players (plus 1-2 Spartans)



*Armoury:*

This is a list of the weapons you have access to, you don't need to know the special names like M392 Designated Marksman rifle, as DMR will do just fine. 
This applies to all the weapons, the long, more technical names are there purely because they look cool. 
The weapons you have access to vary depending on the squad position you have taken.

Standard:

M7S Caseless Submachine Gun (Supressed SMG): 900 Rounds Per Minute, fully automatic, Medium ranged, medium power, fast reload. 2X Scope. Rounds per clip: 48
*Image*

BR55 Battle Rifle (Battle Rifle): Three shot burst, long-medium ranged weapon, high power, medium reload. X3 Scope. Rounds per clip: 45
*Image*

M392 Designated Marksman Rifle (DMR): Semi-automatic, long-medium ranged weapon, high power, medium reload. X3 Scope. Rounds per clip: 15 
*Image*

MA5 Individual Combat Weapon System (Assault Rifle): 550 Rounds Per Minute, fully automatic, short-medium ranged weapon, medium power, medium reload. No Scope. Rounds per clip: 32
*Image*

Sidearm:

M6S Personal Defense Weapon System (Magnum): Semi-automatic, medium-long ranged weapon, medium power, fast reload. 3X Scope. Rounds per clip: 12
*Image*

*M7 Caseless Submachine Gun (SMG): 900 Rounds Per Minute, fully automatic, Short-Medium ranged, medium power, fast reload. No Scope. Rounds per clip: 48
*Image*
*only a sidearm if you are a demolitions expert or a Spartan

Special:

M90 Close Assault Weapon System (Shotgun): Pump action, short ranged weapon, high power, slow reload. No scope. Rounds per clip: 6 
*Image*

Sniper Rifle System 99 Anti-Matériel (Sniper Rifle): Semi-automatic, long ranged weapon, high power, medium-slow reload. Adjustable X5/X10 Scope. Rounds per clip: 4
*Image*

M319 Individual Grenade Launcher (Grenade Launcher): Single shot*, short-medium ranged weapon, medium power*, medium reload. No scope. Rounds per clip:1

No scope
*The grenade launcher’s shot is an explosive that lets out an EMP burst, the shot’s detonation can be postponed at the choice of the firer.
*Image*

Heavy: 

M41 Rocket Medium Anti-Vehicle/Assault Weapon (Rocket Launcher): Semi-automatic, long ranged weapon, high power*, slow reload. X1.8 scope. Rounds per clip:2
*Image*

M6 Grindell/Galilean Nonlinear Rifle (Spartan Laser): Single shot*, high power, no reload. X2.5 Scope. Rounds per clip: 4
*The Spartan laser takes roughly 2.5 seconds to charge it’s shot.
*Image*

Explosives:

M9 HE-DP grenade (Frag Grenade): Medium blast radius, medium power, medium range.
*Image*

M168 Demolition Charge(Demolition Charge)*: Medium blast radius, High power, no range.
* The demolition charge can only be taken by Demolitons experts.
*Image*

Vehicles:

Single Occupant Exoatmospheric Insertion Vehicle (Drop Pod): Single Occupant, 2.6 meters wide, 5.5 meters high. Movement: Freefall. Weapons: Holding slots for longarm at the side and space for a holstered sidearm on occupant. Main use: Rapid tactical insertion.
*Image*

D77-TC Pelican (Pelican): Max 17 occupants (10 seats, 2 pilots, 5 standees). Weapons: Frontal M370 Autocannon, 1 rear-mounted M247H Heavy Machine Gun as well as overhead racks for larger, man portable weapons (Snipers, Rocket launchers, Spartan lasers, etc.) Main use: Troop transport/deployment.
*Image*

UH-144 Falcon (Falcon): Max 5 occupants (2 gunners, 2 passengers, 1 pilot). Weapons: 2 side mounted M247H Heavy Machine Guns. Main use: Reconnaissance, mobile fire support, deployment of small strike teams.
*Image*

M12 Light Reconnaissance Vehicle (Warthog): Max 3 occupants (1 gunner, 1 driver, 1 passenger). Weapons: M247H Heavy Machine Gun. Main use: Rapid assault, reconnaissance, mobile fire support.
*Image*



Character sheet:

Name: Obvious, but you can include your rank if you wish, Nothing above corporal and the list is shown *Here*
Spartans are different, they have a first name and a 3 digit number (such as John-117 or Carter-259) and hold navy ranks, do not excede Petty Officer First class.

Age: Between 20 and 40 (Spartans cannot exceed 20)

Gender: obvious

Appearance: You know the drill. Spartans, in armour are reasonably tall, like 6'0-6'8

Personality: Simple again, no strong and silent types

Background: Where do you come from, what Special Operations group were you in before? Etc.

If you are a Spartan, then your background is slightly different. Where were you born? What did you specialize in during training? (this last one I'm going to have to ask for Stealth, marksmanship, CQC or something similar, no demolitions or engineer types.)

Position: You may take 1 of the following.
Standard: unlimited players, 1 Standard Weapon, 1 Sidearm and Frag Grenades
Demolitions: 1 Player, 1 Heavy Weapon/Grenade Launcher 1 Sidearm, Demolitions Charges and Frag grenades
Sniper: 1 Player, Battle Rifle/DMR/Sniper Rifle, Sidearm and Frag grenades
CQC: Shotgun/SMG/ Assault Rifle, sidearm and Frag grenades.
Recon: Same as standard, different roles in game is the only difference.
Spartan III 'Headhunter' commando: 1 Standard/Special weapon, 1 Sidearm/Assault rifle and Frag grenades 
Depending on your role, you will have different armour types. Here are the different armour types:
Standard ODST
Sniper
CQC
Recon
Demolitions
Spartan Headhunter

Gear: Considering your position, what weapons from the options list are you taking? These may vary from mission to mission, but give me a preference.

Example (My Character): 

Name: First Sergeant Samuel Fawkes

Age: 38 

Gender: Male

Appearance:
Stands at about, 5’8, with a wiry, muscled frame. Fawkes has vivid blue eyes and short brown hair. A scar runs down his left cheek, which he gained during his service on Harvest. His face has a very thin layer of stubble running across it. His gear is the same as any ODST’s, with the one exception of the picture of a phoenix rising from a fireball, the squad symbol, imprinted in the centre of his chest. The same symbol is tattooed on his left upper arm.

Personality: Fawkes has often been considered to be charismatic and very loyal to his fellow squad members, this trait does not supersede his obligation to the mission, however. He is punctual and good at thinking on his feet, he functions calmly and effectively under pressure and is easily capable of assessing a battlefield situation under enemy fire.

Background:
Born on Harvest, Fawkes joined the UNSC forces as a marine in 2523. Later on he was inducted into the top secret ORION project, where he was a part of several major counter-insurrectionist combats. When the covenant first arrive all of Fawkes’ family were killed. 

Fawkes joined the ODSTs,Squad Phoenix, and during Harvest campaign, he and his team earned medals for impressive actions against Elite infiltration team, saving the life of Captain Aldsworth, who was commanding the defense of a major outpost. Fawkes was also deployed on Eridanus II, where he helped with civilian evacuation under heavy enemy fire. Eliminated High ranking Brute leader during retreat and caused a temporary disruption amongst local Covenant forces. Squad Phoenix quickly gained a reputation for being the first to petition for the hottest combat zones, diving in and returning practically unscathed. 

Then disaster struck. Phoenix was deployed in a counter strike against the attackers in New Constantinople, the team moved in and brought down several waves of grunts and jackals, spearheaded by the odd elite or brute, when the building to their left exploded violently. The building had been rigged with charges a week previously and the detonation had failed, leaving primed explosives hidden in the city. All but three of the ODSTs were killed and another two died in the retreat. Only Fawkes escaped onto an evacuation pelican a day later. 

The Sergeant was devastated, but determined to continue Phoenix’s legacy. He called for the best ODSTs he could get his hands on. Selecting from lists of soldiers from other ODST squads and those newly recruited into the ODST forces. Finally, after weeks of searching and deliberation, he made his decisions. Those he picked were ODSTs who he thought were Phoenix material, he wanted soldiers who were brave, skilled and crazy enough to do the missions only Phoenix could. Those he selected were the finest available troops. 

Position: Squad Leader (Standard):

Gear: Battle Rifle, Magnum, Frag Grenades, Combat knife. 



ODSTs (up to seven of these guys, pick your specialization etc.) 
1. Squad Leader - First Sergeant Samuel Fawkes (HOGGLORD)
1. Standard ODST - Corporal 'Scorpion' Lancaster (Sangus Bane) *Here* is a link to Sangus Bane's awesome and in depth narrative of his character.
2. CQC ODST - Private 'Mad dog' Payne (Shattertheirsky) 
3. Marksman ODST - Private Jennifer McKnight (Josie)
4. Demolitons ODST - Private Claire 'Hawk' Collins (Pimped Out Deamonette) 
6. Recon ODST - Private First Class Shawn Stout (Avenhold)
7. Standard ODST - Lance Corporal Zetan Sherman (Son of Azurman)
8. Standard ODST - Private Joseph Davis (G0arr)
SPARTANs (one spartan to begin with, if we excede 5 ODSTs, another Spartan can come into play) 
1. S-019 - Petty Officer 2nd Class Anthony (Santaire)
2. S-046 - Petty Officer 2nd Class Felix (Angel Encarmine)




This started off quite different and has undergone severe edits in places, so please note any discrepancies.

Reservations (This is for people who want to join, but there is no room, they will be contacted either when people drop out, are kicked out or if I feel up to adding more players):


Casualties (those who have dropped out/been kicked out):
Sniper ODST - Lance Corporal Martin Baker - (Silb)
Recon ODST - Corporal Logan Alexander - (Techpr1est)
Recon ODST - Corporal Lewis Hooper - (Mannfred)


Note, if a player has been kicked/has had to drop out, they are still welcome to re-join the RP (or be put on the waiting list, should the player compliment be full), provided they are confident that nothing foreseeable will stall them or inhibit their ability to participate in the future.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Just wanted to point out that spartans are actually a lot taller than 5'8, books said they were 2meters and bigger, which comes out to about 6'5...


----------



## HOGGLORD

The spartans in the RP are IIIs. I thought that was only II's that were really tall, but I may be mistaken. I'll double check and make the necessary changes.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

oh your doing IIIs, nvm i thought there was a spartan II in this one lol i will have an ODST up later today or tomorrow


----------



## Sangus Bane

Should we post our character sheets here?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Since the headhunters are paired using personality compatibility, anyone want to get with me and make a pair of Spartan IIIs? shoot me a pm


----------



## HOGGLORD

Yup, post up your characters here!


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Santaire and I will be putting up a pair of Spartan IIIs for the headhunter team, going to pm to get them right but we will have them up soon


----------



## TechPr1est

so what do the recons do exactly are they just for a weapon class or do they actually do something from the rest like scout ahead of the unit?


----------



## Midge913

Hey HOGGLORD and interesting concept you have going here. I will see if I can get a character posted in the next couple of days. Also I thought I should let you know that several of your links to armor pics are broken.


----------



## Sangus Bane

So, I have a concept of my character sheet.
I might change a thing or two and I'm not quite sure about my gear yet.

Let me know if something doesn't check out.


Name: John ‘Scorpion’ Lancaster
Rank: Corporal (Former Sgt.)
Age: 30
Gender: Male

Appearance:
Stands 5’95 tall which masks his muscular appearance. He has deep blue eyes though some say his eyes are bright blue.
His dark hair is fashioned to a military mohawk. (Google, second picture.) A scar cuts through his right eyebrow, which he has had since he fell from a rock as a little kid. A stubble beard with a few awkward hairs in it covers his cheeks and chin. Has a series of numbers tattooed in his neck (212218457911619812520750614) which he wishes not to speak about.

His armor is a self modified version of the standard ODST armor, sporting a larger left shoulder guard and a sheath for a knife on his chest. His left shoulder guard has a silver stripe running along the length of it with a UNSC symbol in it. There are small black scorpions painted on his helmet, chest and right shoulder guard.
Another thing that makes his amor diffrent is a small computer on his left wrist. This computer supplies him with a datastream and allows him to interact with covenant and UNSC computers alike.

Personality:
Known to be charming, especially towards women. Often has a clever remark or a good joke though some are not s funny as he thinks. Respects others but expects that same respect in return. 
Dedicated to completing a mission and willing to put himself at risk. Sometimes he overestimates his own, and others capabilities in battle. Formerly leading a squad of his own, he was demoted due to a suicidal approach in several missions.
When his past is brought up he tends to change subject.
He always remains friendly though, and respecting his equals, superiors and sub-ordinates alike, sometimes even showing respect for Covenant forces, this frustrates many of his companions.

Background:
Born on good, ol’ Earth in New Rotterdam, Netherlands.
Joined the army at age 19 and hoped to become an officer. He was deemed unfit to lead however and was placed amongst the grunts in basic training.

After his first tour he joined the UNSC air force, becoming a mechanic and eventually being promoted to corporal. He saw little action however and spent more time fixing and tweaking vehicles than being out on patrol.

When the Covenant attacked Ilaris, a small outer colony where he was stationed, a rifle was pressed into his hands once again and he got a field promotion to sergeant, leading a band of misfits. He lead these inexperienced warriors through some minor victories but lost too many men to remain operational. ONI recruited him to guard a secret facility where he befriended an AI. 
When the facility came under attack he had to destroy the AI, something which scarred him for life. He often refers to it as ‘she’ or ‘her’.


It did not take long for Ilaris to fall, but when it did he was lucky to get transport off of the planet by an ONI commandeered frigate. The only catch was that he would remain in ONI service.

Years later he crossed paths with a group of ODST’s and he was determined to become an ODST. 
Years later he finished ODST training and he led a squad in the 173rd. 

Overestimating his own capabilities as a leader and his squad’s capabilities as a fighting force, he eventually lost three men against an insurgent raiding party, only ten strong.
After this he was demoted to corporal and placed in Phoenix squad to make up for its recent losses.

He says he has learned from the losses he took but some doubt that statement.

Role: Standard (Mechanic/Technology Expert)
Equipment:
Battle Rifle, Magnum, Frag grenades, Combat knife, engineering supplies.

EDIT:- Added engineering supplies to gear, removed shotgun from loadout and switched it for a Magnum also removed some typos.


----------



## HOGGLORD

@Techpr1est: The recon will have slightly different missions. Sometimes as simple as scouting ahead or acting a spotter, but at others they will have a more complex mission.
@Midge: Are the links working now?
@Sangus Bane: I've PMd you about the necessary changes.


----------



## TechPr1est

oh ok cool ill make a guy soon


----------



## Shattertheirsky

Name: Corporal Tristan 'Mad Dog' Payne

Age: 37

Gender: Male

Appearance: Blond Hair, Green eyes, 5ft 9, Has a replacement bionic right hand.

Personality: Loud and bombastic, fiercely loyal to his team-mates, but rumoured to be mentally unstable. Has a real problem with authority, something caused him have no less than 17 acts of misconduct filed against him. Does not trust commanders until they have earned his trust, sometimes even ignoring orders, leading to his reputation as a 'loose cannon'. Very quick to anger, and despises Spartans, blaming them for the deaths of his squad on the world of Miasma. Earned the name 'Mad-Dog' for his near suicidal acts of bravery, often charging brutes and elites with reckless abandon. 

Background: Born on Miasma, a world completely covered by swamps save for the city built on the only mountain. A very poor world, Payne grew up without knowing his parents. At 16, he joined the UNSC, eager to make a name for himself. When the Covenant invaded, he and the rest of the defense force fought hard, and for a while it seemed Miasma would hold, many Covenant troops falling to his brutal assaults.

As the war began to turn in the Covenant's favour, due to their greater numbers, Spartan reinforcements were deployed to assist by ONI. Payne and the rest of his squad were ordered by a Spartan III 'Headhunter' to assault a Covenant structure in the middle of the swamps, as it was believed one of the Legendary Elite Field-Marshals was stationed there. The squad waded through the bogs for 3 days in order to infiltrate the facility, only to find it empty.

The facility was really a Covenant kill-zone, designed to draw in the UNSC, the Covenants having supplied ONI with fake information regarding the Field-Marshal. Payne and his squad came under fire and were destroyed within minutes, with Payne losing his hand to an Elite zealot. Payne woke up on the UNSC Luna's Retribution, his hand replaced by one of steel, Miasma having been lost weeks beforehand.

Payne blames the Spartan for making them assault the structure, believing his squad was used to test their defenses, little knowing that it was a Spartan who extracted Payne after he passed out from blood loss after the ambush. Payne went on to join the elite ODST squad 'Swamp-Rats', specialising in swamp, rainforest, and water based warfare, gaining a reputation as a cold, calculating killer, prone to brutal acts of violence. He served with the 'Swamp Rats' for 10 whole years until their near total destruction on the world of Noire. Since then, ONI have been searching for somewhere to put Payne, where he can cause the most amount of damage to the enemy.

Role: CQC

Gear: Shotgun, Magnum, Frag grenades, Combat Knife, Rebreather Unit for operating underwater.

Anything I've Missed/ Needs clarifying??


----------



## HOGGLORD

You don't really need the rebreather, the suit works in a vaccum for 15 minutes and probably a lot longer underwater.
Other than that, the character's great and really characterful!


----------



## TechPr1est

name: logan Alexander

rank: odst/corporal

gender: male

age:29

apperance: 5 foot 5'', 85 kg. he has high cheek bones, brown eyes, shaved jaw and has a buzz cut. he is an average build too.
personality: he is a quite person, who doesnt speak much unless he is in a comfortable environment or with a person he knows/trusts. he is ashamed of coming from a wealthy family from the moon(luna i think it is called) city thing.

background: his parents always critisised the unsc and the covenant war conspiracy, he always believed the covenant was real though and joined the unsc as a marine. his parents were angry with him for doing so and tried to make him leave, but that just angered him even more aand decided to go further into the army by joining the ODST. he passed training and testing after several attempts. 
He also learned to scout and study the environment during his training.Logan was shipped away to the front lines a week later. 

Logan exceled in the forest of Omegon IV with a sniper rifle during the covanent assault. He was promoted for the valient defence of the southern ridge of the UNSC infantry base, taking out several key covenant leaders which lead to grunt mutiny against the lower class elite leaders after the battle. 

role: recon

wargear: sniper rifle, battle rifle frags and combat blade


----------



## Silb

Here's my character sheet. Please tell me if my character's background contradicts some of the Halo universe's background; I honestly haven't played a Halo game for over a year.

Name: Lance Corporal Martin Baker

Age: 25

Gender: Male

Appearance: 5'7", Black Hair, Brown Eyes, wears ODST Sharpshooter BDU with little personal customization.

Personality: Intelligent yet ruthless, Baker is determined to accomplish his missions with the greatest efficiency possible, generally avoiding any unnecessary distractions. His mission-obsessed attitude has given him a reputation for being cold and uncaring, especially among those who have deployed alongside him in human-controlled cities and settlements, where he has often ignored civilian casualties while eliminating the enemy. On one occasion, he remorselessly shot through several hostages to kill Insurrectionist rebels. When questioned regarding his actions, Baker plainly pointed out that the rebels were opening fire into crowds of civilians at the time, and that they would have caused far more casualties if they had not been neutralized immediately. Baker has no problem criticizing what he considers lazy, arrogant, or foolish behavior from other soldiers, even his superiors. That being said, Baker's dedication has also manifested itself in more positive ways. While he may consider civilians and other soldiers to be mere statistics, worth nothing more than their use as tactical assets, he views himself as having the same importance. Thus, he has been commended for valor several times due to his willingness to put himself in harm's way in order to protect his squadmates or accomplish an objective. Also, due to this attitude, Baker lacks the resentment of Spartans that many ODSTs have, instead viewing them as humanity's greatest weapon against the Covenant.

Background: 

Baker was born in the city of Vancouver on planet Earth, the only child of a pair of lieutenants in the UNSC Marine Corps. He enlisted as soon as he was legally capable, receiving training as a sharpshooter. Baker originally joined the UNSC marines to follow in his parents' footsteps, seeking fame and recognition. His entire attitude changed, however, after he first saw combat against the Covenant on the colony world of Rethymno early in his career. The forces sent to defend the world suffered an 88% casualty rate during a year of bloody fighting before finally forcing the Covenant to retreat. Baker's experiences in the battle made him realize just how desperate the UNSC's situation was in the war. No longer seeking glory, Baker instead became driven by a deep devotion to the UNSC, focusing his entire life on becoming a better soldier and continuously demanding more important combat roles. 

Over the course of the next few years, Baker distinguished himself numerous times on the battlefield, showing remarkable focus and skill despite having only a few years of experience. After Baker witnessed a strike force of ODSTs almost single-handedly repelling a second Covenant invasion of Rethymno, he immediately volunteered to join the organization, soon distinguishing himself with the same ruthless yet effective tactics that he had displayed as a marine.

Position: Sniper
Gear: DMR, Magnum, Combat Knife, and Frag Grenades


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sorry everyone, as it dosen't appear to be very clear on the post. You can't have 2 longarms to start with, you must have one longarm (DMR, Battle rifle, sniper, shotgun etc.) and one sidarm, which is a magnum for most of the people.

So you couldn't have say, battle rifle and assault rifle, instead it would be a battle rifle and a magnum or an assault rifle and a magnum.

Spartans have an exception, where they may take an assault rifle instead of a sidearm.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Is someone planning on becoming a private? Or are we just going to go all corporal on the squad?


----------



## Shattertheirsky

Yeah sure, private makes more sense for my character


----------



## Midge913

I know that I had expressed interest in this one, but upon further reflection I have decided that I just don't have the time for another RP. Hope all goes well HOGGLORD.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Is there still an ODST slot avaiable? I Found someone who would like the Devestator slot.

Character sheet imminent.


----------



## HOGGLORD

There's 4 slots left for ODSTs


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

My thanks to Sangus Bane for writing most of my my sheet!!!

Name: Claire 'Hawk' Hawex/Collins

Rank: Private

Age: 24

Gender: female

Role: Demolitions

Appearance:
5'5 tall with short hazel hair and dark blue eyes. She is regularly described as beautiful and angelic. She has a tattoo in her neck, depicting a hawk, her old callsign, and now nickname.
Her armor is new and she has worn it only in training, thus it is still as it was when it was shipped to her.

The only thing she did to it was paint two tears on her back of her left hand, to remind her of her past.

Personality:
Scarred by her childhood, Claire feels a hatred for the UNSC. Yet she thinks that the UNSC is the strongest means to her end: the protection of innocents and defenceless.
This is also the reason why she wields heavy weaponry; she doesn't trust others with it, simply because she fears others might cause to much collateral damage.
She also doesn't want enemy tanks or planes to cause collateral damage, thus they must be destroyed.

Using a false identity, she often acts odd, trying to stay in character. She no longer pretends to be the identity she stole but can't reveal who she truly is.

Background:
Claire joined a seperatist militia when she was 14 years old, after a UNSC airstrike destroyed a weapons factory, killing both her parents who worked at the factory.
Over the years she learned to fight, preferring heavy weapons to utterly destroy UNSC material, so it can do no more harm to people who don't deserve it.

At the age of 19 she piloted her first jet, often taking to the skies to hunt UNSC air forces or caravans of pelican dropships, but never partaking in bombing runs out of principle.
When the Covenant utterly destroyed her home world, Ilirium, she came to the conclusion that the only path to survival was the UNSC.

She killed a marine by the name of Claire Collins, after learning everything about her. 
She assumed her identity and joined the ODST ranks to leave the squad of marines that would be able to recognise her.

Having just completed her ODST basic training, she was placed in Phoenix squad to make up for its recent losses. Again she takes up heavy weaponry to cause as much damage possible.

Gear: Spartan Laser, SMG, frags, demolition charges.


----------



## Sangus Bane

You're welcome!


----------



## Shattertheirsky

No Spartans yet? Im suprised


----------



## Santaire

Yeah me and Angel Encarmine are planning on doing them together but I've been kind of occupied recently


----------



## TechPr1est

hey hogg is it all right if i have a custom magnum pistol fitted with a silencer?


----------



## HOGGLORD

That's no problem Techpr1est.


----------



## brendxb

if there is still space could I perhaps join as a recon?


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

I was bored so I thought I'd post the squad as it is now.

1. 1st Sgt. Samuel Fawkes
2. Cpl. John 'Scorpion' Lancaster
3. Cpl. Tristan 'Mad Dog' Payne
4. Cpl. logan Alexander
5. L. Cpl. Martin Baker
6. Pvt. Claire 'Hawk' Collins
7. 
8.

-Sangus Bane (on P-o Deamonette's Ipad)


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Alright so Santaire is going to put up his char sheet first, then im going to throw mine up. Spartans are coming soon....


----------



## Santaire

Indeed that is true

For here it is :yahoo:

Name: SPARTAN-019 Anthony

Rank: Petty Officer 2nd Class

Age: 19

Gender: Male

Appearance: Around average height for a Spartan III, making him taller than the average man though not by much. His hair is close cropped and jet black and his eyes almost as dark. Those eyes show a shattered soul that has been numbed by so much grief and pain. His frame is wiry and slim though it broadens at his shoulders. Unscarred pale skin and a clean shaven chin keep Anthony looking young. His eyes show the sad truth. The mind within has been aged prematurely by the war. However even though his face is unscarred his chest bares several plasma burns. When armoured he carries his sniper rifle on his back and a DMR strapped over it. A dagger is sheathed in a scabbard on his chest. Every single one of his 14.5 × 114mm Armour Piercing, Fin Stabilized, Discarding Sabot rounds has a single name carved into it. One for each of the dead 298 members of Alpha Company. He has made so many kills with the rifle that each name has been utilized 3, 4 or maybe even 5 times

Personality: What much can be said for a man who’s soul has been shattered. Quiet, withdrawn, almost shy. And utterly ruthless. Anthony believes the most important thing is the mission. The end justifies the means. That is his code and he has stuck to it. He cares not for injuring civilians. Indeed he once put a bullet through someone’s stomach to hit the man holding them hostage. They lived but it was such a callous act of brutality that none who witnessed it walked away unscathed, even if the change was almost imperceptible.

Background: Parents died in Harvest. They were on their way to the station, aiming to get off planet via the Tiara when their car was hit by plasma fire just outside Gladsheim. I survived by the merest shred of luck. The plasma blast that had killed my parents had struck while I was in another vehicle with my sister where she was being tended by a doctor, a long plasma burn across her stomach. They died and she died a couple of days later. I lost track. I was a kid.

They brought me to Onyx, showed me Kurt. He stood above us, tall and proud in his gleaming MJOLNIR armour. I still remember that jump. Mendez the crazy son of a bitch might as well have thrown us out the pelicans. The fall would have been calmer.

It was there that I met Felix. Gods curse his do-gooders soul. But hell, the idealist’s the only person still alive who can put a smile on my face. We were both kids back then. Hell, maybe I was like him back then, so many years ago. Curiously, I probably remember less about my childhood than most people twice my age. But then maybe they had a childhood to remember. Mine was nothing but training. Hours after goddamn hours of relentless training. If I hadn’t been so scared I would have rammed a knife into Mendez’s heart. Now, I’m glad I didn’t.

They turned me into an experiment, pumped me full of drugs and finally made me a killing machine.

Missions flew past. Me and Felix grew closer. Then came Operation : PROMETHEUS. Those bastards at ONI didn’t give a shit about what happened to us. For all their talk of a nuke being too risky they still sent all 300 of us to our deaths. Maybe that was when I changed.

The entire company almost wiped out. Myself and Felix only survived through luck. We hijacked a covenant vessel and made our way back to UNSC controlled space. ONI made us fucking lab rats. Confined into cells and trained to operate without our fireteam, without our adopted family. Just working together. Then, just as we were being given permission to return to Onyx to see how the Spartan IIIs had been getting on without the 2 of us the goddamned covenant destroyed the planet.

So ONI put me and Felix into action. He was the close quarters specialist, the building clearer. I was the true head hunter. I actually got nicknamed that when a perfectly placed round sliced clean through an elite’s neck, followed by a second equally placed. Together the 2 rounds sliced his head off and I wore it strapped to my hip for the rest of the deployment. It was horribly impractical, making it difficult to set up a proper aiming position in certain conditions.

But still, it scared the hell out of the marines who saw it. This figure clad in armour that had until moments before kept him virtually invisible and when he appeared there was the severed head of an elite general strapped to one hip.

Not the best way to keep the men calm.

Still, my well placed shots saved more than a few of their lives. Me and Felix, though we caused fear and awe wherever we went were a symbol of human defiance. When I went to the ONI officer to inform him of a completed assignment I heard an ODST telling his buddies about a group of grunts that had been patrolling an area. With great sweeps of his arm and an awful lot of boasting he stated that he had moved close enough to overhear them. One was talking about a demon that had been killing elites, seen for a split second and then gone, vanishing as if into thin air. He wondered if it was an ODST sniper. I just smiled and moved on.

Now, after many successful missions me and Felix are on the hunt once again...

Weapons:
SRS99C-S2 AM Sniper Rifle
BR55 Battle Rifle
M6S Personal Defense Weapon System
Combat Knife

Position: Spartan III Headhunter commando


----------



## HOGGLORD

No issues with the fluff, Wonderful character there. Just thought I'd mention, if Angel Encarmine is going to be CQC expert, that, as a spartan, you can dual wield sidearms instead of having a 'rifle' type weapon. So instead of a shotgun/Assault rifle and a magnum/SMG, you could have 2 SMGs or 2 Magnums. I'm only mentioning it because I think I forgot to in the main sheet.

Edit: Techpr1est, once you've added the edits, I'll put you up on the main list of characters.


----------



## Santaire

Oh, here comes DMR :spiteful:


----------



## Angel Encarmine

here is the other spartan

Name: Spartan-046 Felix

Rank: Petty Officer 2nd Class

Age: 20

Gender: Male

Appearance: Although slightly shorter than the average spartan, Felix is stockier than most, appearing as a short fireplug of a man. Skin pale and white from being covered in power armor most of his life, he keeps his black hair shaved close to his skull. When his helmet is off, Felix is usually seen with a slight grin on his face, although only twenty he is starting to gain " smile wrinkles". If he were to remove his torso armor, one would see heavy plasma scarring over his left arm, a scar from operation PROMETHIUS. Not being a big fan of the newer UNSC weapons, Felix carries an older full auto MA5B strapped to his back, along with a suppressed SMG for close work holstered at his side, and a straight blade sheathed on his other leg.

Personality: Kind, good hearted, lovable, those are just some of the words one can use to describe Spartan-046. Quick to smile, he enjoys socializing with other members of the UNSC more his fellow spartans do. More of an idealist, he sees the bright side of things even when missions go belly up. When he comes into contact with the enemy, much of this attitude disappears, and he becomes a whirlwind of vengeful violence, uncaring and ruthlessly efficient.

Background: Watching harvest burn is something I will remember until the day I die, although being what I am that will prolly be sooner than later... I remember the rolling fields, the giant JOTUN harvesters. When the covenant attacked, my family and I were having a picnic. I watched them tear my entire family to pieces, hiding under what was left of my father until the militia showed up and mowed those bastards down. 

Next thing I remember, I was on a planetary lifter, watching as the covenant ships burned my home. Everything I knew burned that day, everything. All that happened between then and Onyx is a blur, but I remember the day we all met Kurt. Standing in his armor, we thought he was a sort of demi god, sent to help us kill all those alien bastards. I was ecstatic, ready to get some good old revenge until mendez threw me out of a fucking pelican.

Training was rough, some of the hardest the UNSC has to offer, and if it wasn't for that sonofabitch Anthony, i wouldn't have made it. We made friends pretty quick as kids, and been working together ever since, even though his crazy ass worries me sometimes * subject chuckles*. After all the drugs and they literally changed our bodies, we began giving back to the covenant. Hard. Anthony and I worked up a body count that shamed entire ODST companies, until we got the word for a new mission, operation PROMETHIUS.

The plan was to drop 300 of us down onto some shithole of a covenant operation to take it out, nukes being too risky. Damn near every single one of my brothers and sisters died down there, Anthony and I escaped by the skin of our teeth, taking out the sloppy covenant sentries and jacking a ship back home. 

Did ONI give a shit that we lost our entire company? Hell no. They just turned me and Anthony into some kind of new fireteam experiment, making us work only with each other and sending us on missions deemed too "hazardous" for full scale ops. Bastards. Oh and it gets better, right before we were going to be sent home to Onyx, the fucking covenant shows up and blows it up. Just like that, we lost another home, another family.

After Onyx was destroyed, ONI really got their claws into us, sending us on op after op. I was trained in close quarters combat and Tony was the sniper, I'd get in their face and he'd take it off at 1000 yards. I remember when he blew an elites head clean off, then carried the damned thing the rest of the mission, scaring the shit out of the ODSTs that we were working with and being nicknamed " headhunter ". the crazy bastard * subject laughs* 

So there we were, mission after mission, becoming brothers in arms as we tore through ranks of covenant. No rest, no peace, just a life spent avenging dead comrades and family. It all blends together after awhile, the blood and death. I forget how many elites i've dismembered with my knife, just as i'm sure Tony forgets how many hes shot in the face. But here we are, riding on a prowler on our way to another mission. 

On the hunt again...

Weapons: 

1x MA5B Individual Combat Weapon System
1x M7S Caseless Submachine Gun (suppressed)
1x M168 Demolition Charge (for breaching)
3x M9 HE-DP grenade


----------



## HOGGLORD

Thats all good guys. I'm putting up the vehicles that will be in use during the RP (not just by the ODSTs, but by all the UNSC forces present) on the main sheet, they will all be up hopefully sometime tomorrow.

One thing Angel Encarmine, the spartan's number is 3 digits at all times. You need ant extra digit for the thing to work.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

My bad missed that, have edited it in


----------



## TechPr1est

name: logan Alexander

rank: odst/corporal

gender: male

age:29

apperance: 5 foot 5'', 85 kg. he has high cheek bones, brown eyes, shaved jaw and has a buzz cut. he is an average build too.
personality: he is a quite person, who doesnt speak much unless he is in a comfortable environment or with a person he knows/trusts. he is ashamed of coming from a wealthy family from the moon(luna i think it is called) city thing.

background: his parents always critisised the unsc and the covenant war conspiracy, he always believed the covenant was real though and joined the unsc as a marine. his parents were angry with him for doing so and tried to make him leave, but that just angered him even more aand decided to go further into the army by joining the ODST. he passed training and testing after several attempts. 
He also learned to scout and study the environment during his training.Logan was shipped away to the front lines a week later. 

Logan exceled in the forest of Omegon IV with a sniper rifle during the covanent assault. He was promoted for the valient defence of the southern ridge of the UNSC infantry base, taking out several key covenant leaders which lead to grunt mutiny against the lower class elite leaders after the battle. 

after the battle for omegon IV all that was left of the squad was the seargeant and himself, he was than sent to become apart of the squad led by fawkes

role: recon

wargear: battle rifle, magnum with silencer frags and combat blade


----------



## HOGGLORD

Great characters everyone! There's 2 ODST slots remaining if anyone still wants to join up.


----------



## Sangus Bane

I can't find anyone else who wants to join.


----------



## son of azurman

i would join but ive got some other rps im in and i dnt know if ill have the time


----------



## HOGGLORD

Well, I'm working on the opening post and such, which will be complete (hopefully) on late wednesday or early thursday. Until then, anyone can join up.


----------



## Sangus Bane

HOGGLORD, pm me if you need help writing scenario's etc.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Thanks for the offer mate, I think I'll be OK for this bit, but I may take you up on that at a later date.


----------



## Sangus Bane

HOGGLORD said:


> Thanks for the offer mate, I think I'll be OK for this bit, but I may take you up on that at a later date.


Go ahead. Right now I'm writing half a dozen short stories at the same time (all 40k) but I wrote a few Halo based shorts back in the day. (Last year or so.)

Anyway, I'll hear it when you need anything.


----------



## Shattertheirsky

When are you going to put up those vehicle lists?


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

A few days ago, they're in the first post.

Drp pod, Etc is all there.


----------



## Shattertheirsky

Oh right, thanks


----------



## HOGGLORD

I've still got 2 more vehicles to put up actually, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## son of azurman

name:lance corporal zetan Sherman

gender:male

appearance: zetan reaches 5’5 and has fought his way through many battles and each one has left some kind of mark.after him and his last team squad raider were ambushed outside an abandoned watch post which had been sending a distress signal but it had been 2 years since the post had been occupied so they were sent to investigate.shortly after arriving outside the watch post they realized it was a trap but too late,the covenant ship bombarded his team and only zetan managed to get inside un noticed. zetan eventually got home but the bombardments had taken his left leg and so he applied for a very risky and new surgery that could replace his leg with robotics but it was very experimental.

personality:zetan was usually a very cheery and good teammate towards his squad but since the ambush he has never been the same.he is a very quiet and antisocial but his rage at the covenants can often be good for his allies as he can bring death at a fast pace.but his rashness puts himself and his team in danger thats way they denied him the rank of corporal but to sergeant Fawkes it got him the opportunity he had been waiting for.

background: zetan started off as a simple guard for a watchtower on one of the far off planets,every day was as boring as the last but eventually his chance to shine came.one day they had heard of a band of rebels in the area and so they had prepared there defenses and waited,at night fall they came in more numbers then they first expected.they managed to take down a few but they were soon overwhelmed,to zetan’s surprise his own partner turned his gun on zetan as he had been working with the rebels for the promise of money.once the rebels had what they wanted they shot the traitor and kidnapped zetan. zetan spent weeks in that damp building,each day he was tortured for information but he didn't give. eventually he heard the rebels talking about a group of odst in the area,when the guards were in bed he managed to break free of his bonds and get out but not without taking the rebel leader with him. upon meeting with squad gorilla they took zetan back home and as a reward for both not yielding and bringing there leader he was aloud a place in there team.

position:standard

Weapons:sidearm-smg
Standard-battle rifle
Frag grenades


----------



## Sangus Bane

Ai, robotics on ODST's are risky. Most robotics which are of a good enough quality to be used by soldiers are still in development fase.
Perhaps you should add that it is a prototype of some sorts and that he is allowed to test it.

The character is great, but you might want to add a comma or two to make it easier to read.

I'll make a new squad list and add you to it.


----------



## Sangus Bane

1. 1st Sgt. Samuel Fawkes. - Standard/Squad Leader
2. Cpl. John 'Scorpion' Lancaster- Standard/Mechanic
3. Cpl. Tristan 'Mad Dog' Payne. -CQC
4. Cpl. logan Alexander. -Recon
5. L. Cpl. Martin Baker. -Sniper 
6. Pvt. Claire 'Hawk' Collins. - Demolitions
7. L. Cpl. Zetan Sherman. - CQC
8.


----------



## TechPr1est

ha lookin good

cant wait to get started


----------



## Santaire

Erm, has anyone else noticed that his background starts off in third person and ends in first person?


----------



## dark angel

Nah, personally I’m more curious as to why Sangus Bane accepted him, and not the Hogglord, who is the Gm...


----------



## Santaire

True enough. I mean I know you offered to help Hogglord Sangus but I didn't see him giving you the ability to make decisions for him


----------



## HOGGLORD

Son of Azurman I have PMed you the remaining things you need to add/change.

Edit: No offense Sangus, but the others have a point.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Sorry, sort of went on auto pilot.

Didn't mean to take over control.


----------



## son of azurman

I've changed my profile to match what hogglord said


----------



## Angel Encarmine

HOGGLORD said:


> Well, I'm working on the opening post and such, which will be complete (hopefully) on late wednesday or early thursday. Until then, anyone can join up.


:read: waiting for thursday :search:


----------



## HOGGLORD

Calm down mate! I only got up an hour ago! I'm still adding the finishing touches to the opening thread.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Calm? I am calm just said i was waiting lol


----------



## HOGGLORD

Fair enough, my apologies


----------



## HOGGLORD

OK guys, I need the age your character was when he/she entered service. The year in which the RP takes place is 2530.

If you already added this in your character, then ignore this


----------



## Angel Encarmine

5 years old, year: 2515


----------



## son of azurman

18 years old
2518


----------



## HOGGLORD

Waiting on Claire and John. If the date/age isn't up by 12:30, I'll just make one up.


----------



## G0arr

Name: Private Joseph Davis

Age: 20

Gender: Male

Appearance:
Stands at about, 5’6”, with tight well worked frame. He has brown hair and eyes. There are no scars on his face or body, though there are a few on his arms. His armor is almost untouched by use due to meticulous upkeep. The only odd piece is a patch of a hand holding a knife from his old unit that is attached to his left knee joint.

Personality: Joseph is a loud, upbeat man who often speaks his mind. He often will break into conversations, or simply introduce himself to almost any one around him. There is a twitchy, gung-ho aspect to him making him seem very impatient and almost ADHD. When not on a battlefield he can be found doing a wide variety of things from maintenance to working out simply to “Keep the boredom down, ya know what I mean?” This often means he will seize the initiative, even if it is insubordination. He is known to carry a grudge and use it as effectively as any battle rifle.

Background: 
Joseph joined the UNSC at the age of 18 after a very mobile childhood on Earth. It wasn’t for the glory, it wasn’t for the honor, it was for the money, and for the chance to get off Earth. His initial training showed a distinct ability for recon, though Joseph has shown only disgust for this. He had above average physical conditioning and good awareness when he would focus. The problem was a strangely short attention span that often found him in trouble during boot. This saw him defaulted to standard line infantry.
After he graduated Joseph learned of the ODST, and decided he had to join in. His reasons, “A pay increase, and they jump from the freaking sky! Not like they just sit around on a rock and wait, no those fella’s go places! Hell it’s part of their job! Sign me up for that Sir!”
His first tour of service with the UNSC did little to blunt his enthusiasm. He even met his first Spartan during those years. According to his description, “That guy was a damn hero who didn’t even stick around for his own party. Kinda insulting if you ask me.”
His unit was almost obliterated during a Covenant assault. Volunteering for an apparent suicide mission to breach the line and reach assistance after the unit was encircled actually saved him and three others. It wasn’t until their evacuation that Joseph learned what befell the others. The Covenant delayed their assault long enough to bring up artillery and pummeled the position to dust. There was less than a squad that remained including those that went for help. 
After the loss of almost everyone he knew Joseph volunteered for the ODST after learning he finally qualified for the service. His record still followed him, and a string of near insubordination incidents still keeps him at the rank of private. His placement with the 188th is his first deployment as an ODST trooper.

Position: ODST Standard

Gear: Assault Rifle, Magnum, Frag Grenades, Combat knife.


----------



## HOGGLORD

As previously mentioned, g0arr, you're good. the action's up *here*


----------



## Santaire

A hand pinned to his armour? That's kinda weird


----------



## G0arr

It's a unit symbol,no an actual hand. Kinda like one off a uniform, or flag for his former unit.


----------



## HOGGLORD

It would be pretty funny if he was walking around with some poor guy's hand stuck to his armour.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

Just wondering are their any more spaces availble or am I to late?


----------



## G0arr

Lol. 'Don't mind that it's from my old friend Jim. Poor man lost it some time ago and I'm just looking to give it back to him.'


----------



## HOGGLORD

:laugh:


----------



## tyranno the destroyer

HOGGLORD sorry to repeat myself it's just that you ignored my question am I allowed to join still? Sorry for being an absoulte jerk


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sorry tyranno, didn't see the message. I must have skipped over it. I'm afraid here are no slots left, but you'll be the first to know if anyone drops out. In which case, you can bring in a character.

Which brings me to another point: Anyone who fails to post 2 Updates in a row will be killed, unless they have a valid excuse beforehand.


----------



## son of azurman

my triggers at the ready just incase


----------



## HOGGLORD

G0arr, you are scaring me slightly. I go onto the thread, checking for replys. I only see son of azurman's, then I click on subscribed threads and see that another person has posted in it. You posted within 6 seconds of me checking it! :shok:
That's the second time you've done somthing like that.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok people, doing great! We've only got Silb and Santaire left. I'm going to start working on the next update now.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Nice, really liking everybodies characters so far!


----------



## Santaire

Sangus, is it just me or do you seem to be giving more GM like posts than rper posts in this rp


----------



## TechPr1est

quick question is there any existence of cigarettes in halo? ive never really seen or read about anyone that smoked except for seargent johnson and his cigar


----------



## HOGGLORD

I'm pretty sure they are still around. I know that Keyes had a pipe that he doesn't smoke and several people (including Johnson) are partial to 'Sweet Williams' cigars.


----------



## TechPr1est

hmm im thinking of making my character smoke further on in the story


----------



## Sangus Bane

Santaire said:


> Sangus, is it just me or do you seem to be giving more GM like posts than rper posts in this rp


What do you mean?




TechPr1est said:


> hmm im thinking of making my character smoke further on in the story


Just so you know, my character will be a bitch about how smoking kills you... Unless you share a cigar...


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sangus Bane said:


> What do you mean?


I assume he's referring to the thing where you sort of took control earlier. But I haven't noticed it very much since.


----------



## TechPr1est

who hasnt posted yet? 

i think we got one more dont we

do we wait until the last (or more) peeps post and THEN there is a new update, or does hogman just update and ignor the last ?


----------



## Sangus Bane

TechPr1est said:


> who hasnt posted yet?
> 
> i think we got one more dont we
> 
> do we wait until the last (or more) peeps post and THEN there is a new update, or does hogman just update and ignor the last ?


I think he said he was waiting a few days/a week. Or do an update once everybody is done. Not sure though.

I might have missed this, but what was the name of the ship we woke up on?


----------



## Silb

I'll try my best to post within the next day.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sangus Bane said:


> I think he said he was waiting a few days/a week. Or do an update once everybody is done. Not sure though.


I'll wait a 5-7 days (Depending on update size) for everyone to post. If they do so beforehand, I'll update earlier.



Sangus Bane said:


> I might have missed this, but what was the name of the ship we woke up on?


The flagship is called 'UNSC Will of Forsetti'. That was mentioned in the first post. The other four I forgot and will put in. They are:
UNSC Odin
UNSC Strawberry Fields
UNSC Arkansas
UNSC Last Rays of Sunshine

You guys were on _'The Arkansas'_. I should have mentioned. Sorry.

Edit: The ONI prowler is called the UNSC Tarantula


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, the update's ready and I need Silb to post up before Tuesday.


----------



## Sangus Bane

HOGGLORD said:


> UNSC Strawberry Fields
> 
> UNSC Last Rays of Sunshine


Now those two sound like typical UNSC ship names. (Say My Name, anyone?)

Also:

http://youtu.be/Ca3Y8Ws3plI


----------



## son of azurman

aw thats a beast clip


----------



## Santaire

Tripple post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alert the neighbourhood watch, alert the local military presence, alert the government, alert the whole goddamnded world!!!!!!!


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, just as a reminder, the Update's on tuesday


----------



## Silb

Okay, looks like I won't be able to post before the first update. I'm really sorry, but I had a lot of unexpected offline stuff to do over the past few days, and that type of thing takes precedence. I'll definitely be able to post before the second update though. Again, I'm really sorry I missed the update.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, Well the update will be up within the hour everyone.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's up and running!


----------



## Angel Encarmine

so wait did the Spartans miss the briefing then? Or were they just they are all along and no one noticed?


----------



## HOGGLORD

They were just standing unnoticed.


----------



## TechPr1est

so now we are just waiting on silb and santaire

i think this is going pretty good. How long do these roleplay threads usually last?


----------



## Santaire

Depends on the Gm's story line and the enthusiasm of the players. Things like The Claw and ARTGAC part 1 lasted for ages. I believe ARTGAC was 56 pages and the claw was 68. But then again you get other ones where the rpers barely try and it comes to an end with less than 12 pages. Mine was an example although I did try, just didn't have the time.

I sometimes think of reviving it... :scratchhead:

Hmm, maybe at a later date.

For the time being just keep posting and Hogglord keep giving us updates and we'll do just fine


----------



## HOGGLORD

Now I feel a bit worried, I don't know whether my story is good enough...
Can anyone, preferably someone who isn't part of this RP, proof-read my story and tell me whether or not it's good/long enough?


----------



## Shattertheirsky

I think its good so far


----------



## Malochai

I've just given it a quick read through and, without knowing the ins and outs, it seems to be a relatively solid foundation to build on


----------



## Santaire

Hey Hogglord

You have the ability. You have the dedication. There's nothing more you need as long as you have a solid story


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, Updates tomorrow everyone. Silb is the only one not to have posted yet, so I'll be PMing him shortly.


----------



## Santaire

I'm gone for 4 weeks from around 5pm GMT time today


----------



## Shattertheirsky

So, Santaire's going and Silb's gone awol?


----------



## HOGGLORD

If Silb doesn't post today/early tomorrow, The slot frees up to new players. I'm also going to make a reservation list here for use throughout the RP's duration and any emptying slots that may occur. PM me if you want to make a reservation, the list is on the first post.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Unexpected circumstances have dictated that the update will be up at around 2:30.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, it doesn't seem that Silb is going to post, if Silb hasn't posted by 1:00, I'm going to open up a slot. This means that Josie can put up her character sheet and I'll put her into the update. This does mean that the update will be delayed until later tonight, after my real stuff is completed.


----------



## Silb

I'm finishing up my post now, but because of different timezones I'm not sure if it's too late or not, lol.

EDIT: Done now. Looks like I was on time, I guess. Sorry about the late post.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok everyone, the update's up!
Sorry it took so long, the family gathering thing took longer than I anticipated.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's on Friday 27th guys, though most of you have posted already.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Hey HOGGLORD,

P-o Deamonette and I will leave for Paris tomorrow. It might take longer to post there since I'm doing stuff all day long over there. We'll do our best to post intime though and I don't think we'll miss an update, just wanted to give a heads up.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, no problem


----------



## Mannfred

Hello all,

Now I know you've started here, but was wondering if there is availability for entrance, if not I'm happy to wait for a casualty/drop out.

Oh, and don't be worrie about the lack of posts to my profile, I've done plenty of RPing, just not this forum.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I'll put you on the reserve list.


----------



## Mannfred

Many thanks


----------



## Santaire

There is no problem with a Newb to the forum. Personally I'm wondering that if you are so experienced, why can't you spell worr*y* correctly


----------



## Mannfred

Dammit, well unfortunately I have to do all my forum stuff on my phone, which loves ridiculous spell corrections. I usually type my post up on notes, read it through, and then post it. Probably should have done that earlier, first impressions and all.


----------



## Santaire

Happens to all of us mate. And first impressions can be the most difficult to get right. k:


----------



## HOGGLORD

Silb & Son of Azurman have yet to post, so I'll PM them and wait till later today for the update.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Greetings from Paris guys,

The appartment I'm in with P-o Deamonette is five stories above a Subway restaurant and they leave their free wi-fi on at night, so internet connection is no issue at all.

So i'll be able to post quickly if the update is tomorrow or later today. Sunday morning I hit the road again and it might be that I won't be able to post u till I arrive at my next location, about monday afternoon.


----------



## Shattertheirsky

Yeah, an update today or tomorrow would suit me too as I'm travelling from Sunday morning to Tuesday morning :/


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update will be up shortly, just adding the finishing touches. Silb has had to drop out owing to many other priorities, which I believe is Josie.


----------



## HOGGLORD

OK the update's up. I'll add a bit more info when I have it, such as Josie's character data and so on.


----------



## Josie

Name: Private Jennifer McKnight

Age: 23

Gender: Female

Appearance: 5ft 8, long flowing blonde hair, pale skin, green eyes. An attractive young woman. Her armour is slightly customised, featuring a stylised scope emblem on her chestplate and spare rounds for a sniper rifle on her shoulder, as well as the UNSC helmet designated 'Commando' (http://halo.wikia.com/wiki/MJOLNIR_Powered_Assault_Armor/K_variant) fitted with advanced targeting systems, that she wears, a piece of armour given to most of the members of the 188th Sharpshooter 'Deadshot' Squadron. 

Personality: 
Jennifer is sweet and bubbly off the battlefield, but silent and calculating on it. She gained the reputation of a patient hunter on the world of Ignis, where she waited for 3 days among the corpses of her marine squad for the chance to strike back, eventually claiming a tally of an elite zealot, a brute, four jackals and no less that twelve grunts from her waiting position. Jennifer struggles to see a bad side in anyone, and will often try hard to cheer people up, even in the worst of times, much to the annoyance of her squad-mates.

Background: Jennifer grew up aboard the UNSC Frigate: _Sweet Bonny Lass_, being the daughter of the ships captain. She spent her youth scurrying through vents and shafts, an experience that she has put to good use on the battlefield, commonly outflanking the enemy through the use of sewer or subway systems. He first engagement was aboard the _Bonny Lass_, when it was boarded by Covenant. The ship crash landed on Ignis, and Jennifer was drafted into the Marine contingent. It was during this time that she learnt her knack with the Sniper Rifle, as the huge ranges that the rifle allowed her made an huge change from the cramped confines she was used too. After being evacuated from Ignis, Jennifer joined the 188th Sharpshooter squadron, and served with them on the worlds of Valkyrie and Hydra II, gaining a reputation as a patient and deadly hunter.

Position:Sniper

Gear:Sniper Rifle, Magnum, Frag Grenades, Combat Knife, Commando Helmet with advanced targeting relays.

Hope all is ok  x


----------



## Angel Encarmine

So what do the spartans do in the update? I'm guessing we will be going to the armory for our gear then the bridge...


----------



## HOGGLORD

Oh, I forgot to PM the spartans
I'll PM you.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok the update's on wednesday or thursday.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Thats a fine character there, Josie.

Though Po-D is somewhat dissapointed she's no longer the only girl. ^_^


----------



## TechPr1est

guys im just waiting on sagnus bane's approval before i post. my post contains a lot of sagnus banes character


----------



## Angel Encarmine

HOGGLORD said:


> Oh, I forgot to PM the spartans
> I'll PM you.


Epicness.... definitely some good updates so far too, liking where this RP is going...


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's on thursday (tomorrow). 

I think it's just Son of Azurman and Angel Encarmine that have yet to post.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

My bad, for some reason the pm didn't show up in my inbox hahaha I will have mine and Santaire's character posts up sometime within the next 24hrs


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's today! Son of Azurman hasn't posted yet so I'll PM him shortly.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's up ladies and gentlemen! Next one will be next wed/thurs


----------



## son of azurman

hogglord thanks for letting me still be in
for how my character hasn't been involved i was thinking that when the door blew he got sent flying and was k.o behind a tale or somin so he has to catch up to them.
so sorry for not posting,if i knew i wouldn't have connection i would have said.


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

Hey guys, I'm still waiting for GOarr to approve on the concept of my post.

If he replies in less than 6 hours I'll be able to post today, after that it might be a day before I can post because Sangus and I will drive back home tomorrow. ( 15 hour drive, thank you very much... And thats without breaks...)


----------



## HOGGLORD

cool, and my sympathies go out to the both of you for that journey
15 hours... :shok: :suicide:


----------



## Sangus Bane

Yeah, 1500 km's (that's a 1000 miles) plus gas stops, lunch AND dinner plus the inevitable traffic jam...

That's what I call a party.


----------



## Shattertheirsky

Got Parachute Regt POIC until friday so will be away. Is this fine?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Should be OK. I don't see why not.


----------



## Josie

Waiting of Techpriest to collaborate to get an idea..... x


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, I'm going to put up the update on thursday evening or first thing on the morn of friday.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Will everyone be able to post by tomorrow? I've realised that I'll have basically not wifi from 9am on Friday till the following wednesday, so I'll need to post the update first thing on friday morning. There's 4 more people to post and if they can't post before friday then I'll add 5 days to the deadline.


----------



## son of azurman

i can post tomorrow


----------



## TechPr1est

man this post is a pain in the ass to do.


heres what i got so far 
\

Logan peered into his own eyes in the reflection of the giant combat knife he had stolen. He loved knives. He was thinking how lovely they were as he rammed it deep into the neck of a oblivious grunt. He dragged the body into the room and stowed it away behind the door. No blood in sight. Clean he thought. He looked back out the door and saw that the aliens had run off in another direction, oblivious to the death of the grunt who was also oblivious until it was too late to scream.
He hand signalled Jen it was clear. They walked in silence towards the bridge. McKnight oft checked data panels in the walls for updates on the battle. The covenants were deadly in space battles. He reflected on this as another distant boom in the ship echoed through the hallway. As they rounded a corner they saw some marines and deck staff standing outside a door way. Some of them were injured and carried magnums whiles others had battle rifles and assault rifles. One of them, an officer by the looks of it in his white naval uniform, turned his head in their direction. Tensing a little before relaxing. As he opened his mouth to say something before a blue plasma bolt struck the side of his head and blew straight through it

im haviong trouble with it

ideas/ccritiscms wellcome


----------



## HOGGLORD

looks good, if that corresponds with Josie's plan then it's fine.


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

Techpr1st, I think it's great. You're being to hard on yourself.


----------



## HOGGLORD

OK, Update's on next wednesday/thursday


----------



## Shattertheirsky

Back from training, sore all over!


----------



## flash43

hey HOGGLORD good to see this up and running! please don't hate me for disappearing! loooong story!!


----------



## TechPr1est

man i (meaning logan) cant wait till planet fall thats going to be awesome


----------



## Sangus Bane

Looking forward to the update.

I've already begun writing some things, not even knowing what we'l be doing...


----------



## HOGGLORD

I have returned! The Update's up!

Techpr1est: not too long till planetfall, I hope It'll live up to you're expectations.


----------



## Santaire

I haven't recieved this pm yet Hogglord


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Neither have I


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

So... Over the past 48 hours or so, Sangus and I have played the halo trilogy campaigns to get me up-to-date with the main story and more familiar with the universe.

And I have a question for HOGGLORD; what vehicles will my rocket launcher be able to lock on to? In Halo CE it didn't lock at all and in Halo 2 it locked on every vehicle. But in the other games it only lockes on air units. 

Just curious.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Good question, I'd say that you can lock onto any enemy aircraft that takes you're fancy, as well as wraiths, scarabs, revenants and prowlers. Ghosts and such are too small.

Does it lock on in Halo 3? I haven't played in a while


----------



## son of azurman

This rp is awesome why isn't there more halo rps about


----------



## Santaire

Yes, it does lock on in Halo 3 but it only locks onto air vehicles. Which is irritating at times I must admit. I preferred the old one in Halo where it locked onto absoutely everything. A funny example of this would be Red vs Blue episode ten 'This one goes to eleven'


----------



## TechPr1est

son of azurman said:


> This rp is awesome why isn't there more halo rps about


because no one is awesome as hogg-man to think this up 

great job hog-man:gimmefive:


----------



## son of azurman

agreed thanks hoggs


----------



## HOGGLORD

I'm glad you like it so far.


----------



## TechPr1est

HOGGLORD said:


> I'm glad you like it so far.


are you suggesting that its going to get better?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Well thats not for me to say, whether or not it's _better_ is a matter of opinion for the players. The story will progress in a way that I hope you will all enjoy.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, I have just learned that I will be away for the next few days, I may have access to wifi, but I don't really know.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Am I right in thinking that only G0arr and Pimped out Daemonette are yet to post? 
I'll have the update finalized by tomorrow either way, I'll wait 'till later tomorrow before putting it up.
Sorry I've been away so much guys, I hope it won't put any of you off the RP.


----------



## son of azurman

Your not getting rid of us that easy


----------



## HOGGLORD

Right, I'm gonna put the update up tomorrow probably, just finalizing it.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's up and running ladies and gentlemen! Next will probably be next sat/sun


----------



## Sangus Bane

Just a quick question:
Do ODST armors have an integrated motion sensor?

In the ODST game each ODST had one and there was one in Firefight but the wiki doesn't say anything about this.

Also:





And also:
HOGGLORD, I've pm'd you, please let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I'm gonna say they don't have a motion sensor. I never noticed it in ODST, but this is about 20 years previously anyway. You can have something that warns you of nearby movement, excluding other ODSTs, but it shows up anything and everything else.
Sangus
I've replyed to you're PM and once again, understand completely.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Ok, many thanks.

Is there a friend-or-foe system or does it just register movement and warn that something is on the move? And can it differentiate large objects from smaller objects? 
Just curious. 

My post will be up in a few minutes.


----------



## HOGGLORD

It's gonna be fairly basic, the only thing that shows up in any kind of friend of foe is other squad members, everything else is just another movement. Object size doesn't come up.


----------



## TechPr1est

Guys I've got bad news. I go on heresy online through my school computer and I've got no other way to go on. And now my school has blocked it through the system. I can no longer go on heresy. I'm posting this through a pay computer booth in a Westfield shopping centre. 

Josie.post that pm I sent you and after that hogglord must kill Logan. I'll come back to heresy occasionally but not often enough to participate in this thread.


Farewell heretics


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Spartan 3s have motion sensor right?


----------



## HOGGLORD

In their armour, yeah. But less range than II's. I think it's about 20m range. It's also vulnerable to sea water, just found that out by looking it up.

Ok, Techpr1est, thanks for being a part of it.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Damn Techpr1st... You were one of my favorites on here...

And personally I think Logan shouldn't die. I like him. Maybe he could just be hurt very bad, you know, so he is unable to continue with combat operations. He still owes me a cigar


----------



## Sangus Bane

Just came across this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zweTCYuf3nw&feature=player_embedded#!

It's pretty _cool_. Get it? Because it's about cryo sleep?
I'll shut up now...


----------



## son of azurman

shame techpr1est


----------



## HOGGLORD

I'm going to have to delay the Update, probably until friday 7th for various reasons, including the adding of Techpr1est's character's fate, school starting and a new character, as per the reserves list.


----------



## Mannfred

When would you like my character?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Basically as soon as possible.


----------



## HOGGLORD

BTW, we're almost at planetfall. One or two more updates...


----------



## Mannfred

Ok. Thought up a phaesable character. Will wright him up tomorow


----------



## Sangus Bane

Dude, I've been waiting for planetfall for a while now, I've already got some one liners and other stuff ready.

I feel like Brucie from GTA IV right now, I'm pumped man, woo! Yeah!


----------



## Mannfred

sorry, was going to post my character yesterday, but the site was down. Posting now


----------



## Sangus Bane

Looking forward to your character.


----------



## Mannfred

Name: Corporal Lewis Hooper

Age: 29

Gender: Male

Appearance: Standard recon armour in a slight state of disrepair after so many long hard missions, although it is kept in good working condition, the inevitable chips and lack of paint have slipped in

Background: Hooper knows little of his past, he can remember living as an orphan in the depths of some planet's capital city's slums. There he took bitter revenge on the world for his misfortune in young age. How badly this affected him no-one can say, but everyone agrees that it is more than Hooper wants to admit, as is evident by his satisfaction just shown when killing people. When Hooper reached the age of 16, he had seen enough of the military forces on the planet to know that that was about the only option left for him other than starvation, and so started vigourously training himself, stol e a stun rifle and began target practice. Five years later he was enroled, and has steadily risen through the ranks and reputation, and eventually became an ODST, a pinnacle of achievment. After many years, Hooper's squad was slowly picked off Hooper was reasigned to a typical oversized "survivors of other decimated squads" squad, Hooper has been re-assigned to what seems to him to be a very high spec squad. For the first time Hooper feels that he might have found a squad that is equal or better than he is

Personality: Hooper is a quiet, thoughtful, virtually emotionless and very efficient killer, and a pretty good marksman to boot. There is always something slightly disturbing about watching him kill someone however, as if you watch his blank face carefully, there is always a glimmer of nearly surpressed savage satisfaction. For Hooper, he just likes inflicting pain, and he's found a legal method of doing so, and as such is happy.
Hooper is often quiet and just does as he is ordered to, sometimes he may offer a useful insight into the situation, but otherwise remains largely silent, preffering for his words to always provide some use.

Position: Recon

Gear: DMR, Magnum, Frag Grenades, Combat knife.


----------



## Mannfred

a short background, but I think its appropriate really, this character is all about the personality


----------



## HOGGLORD

He's fine. I'll have the update ready by this evening if all goes well.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's up! Little late, but up.


----------



## Mannfred

Just as confirmation, would you like me to regain conciousness and seek the commanding officer, or just join in te fight without asking questions, and introduce myself later?


----------



## HOGGLORD

I think the next update will be on around Sunday-ish, please, anyone who has issues with that for one reason or another, pm me or post up.


----------



## Sangus Bane

I'm currently writing a short story on the past of my character, Techpr1est asked me on several occasions what the numbers in John's neck meant and Po-D keeps asking what the deal was when he worked for ONI.

Anyone else interested?


----------



## HOGGLORD

sounds interesting


----------



## Shattertheirsky

Sounds good, PM me if you need me to do anything


----------



## Mannfred

I've read the last three pages of the action thread now rather than 1.5, and it seems my post was a little innacurate sorry. Would you like me to edit it?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Only if you feel that you should. It's up to you really.


----------



## Mannfred

The only reason was little details as I am not hugely farmiliar with the HALO unverse, I've played all the games and read a couple of novels.

For instance, would I call Mansfield sir, because he is a seargant? IRL I wouldn't, but what about HALO?


----------



## HOGGLORD

If you mean Marfield, it's a she. Formally, you'd call her one of the following:
Ma'am
Sergeant

Informally:
Sarge
Boss
Anything else you'd like to call her and that wouldn't get you're ass kicked.


----------



## Shattertheirsky

@HOGGLORD Actually technically she would be Ma'am not sir


----------



## HOGGLORD

Well spotted, I was, er, testing you. 
I'll edit that shortly


----------



## Mannfred

As was I ^_^... Er yeah.

Thanks for the clear up. If there's any other little things I get wrong just holla


----------



## son of azurman

ive been cought up recently with studying but i will post when im able


----------



## Santaire

What do you think of my post? That hit definitely deserves a six


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Batter up! hahaha! Love it :laugh:


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

Mannfred said:


> As was I ^_^... Er yeah.
> 
> Thanks for the clear up. If there's any other little things I get wrong just holla


Sangus wrote a quick character sheet for her, she's a character from the short story he's working on. 
Sent him a PM with questions about Marfield. By the way, how ironic is it you called HER MANfield?


----------



## Sangus Bane

So, any of you guys still alive? 

I really hope we can continue this rp!


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I'm still here


----------



## Sangus Bane

Angel Encarmine said:


> I'm still here


Good, thats you, me and P-oD accounted for. 

Would be a damn shame if the ODST's never got to Drop, wouldn't it?


----------



## Santaire

Well if Felix is still thrashing, you can be damn sure Anthony's still shooting

Count me in


----------



## HOGGLORD

If you guys are still willing to keep this RP afloat, then I'll do everything I can to keep it going. 
This time round I actually saved the post in case the site shut down again. :chuffed:

P.S. If anyone wants to be on the reserve list (someone already did but I forgot who), please PM/re-PM me.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Much appreciated HOGGLORD. 

A buddy of mine might be interested, want me to give him a call?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sure, I still don't know how many people are still up for being a part of the RP, so for now he'd have to be on the reserve list and there's one guy who called the spot first, if he's still up for it, but if he's willing to wait a bit, then that's fine.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Thats fine. He's interested to join in but he doesn't have any free time in the coming weeks, so its probably better if he was put on the reserves list.

Also, on a side note, I just deleted the first four chapters of the story I was writing on my character, by accident and I can't find my backup anywhere... :'(


----------



## Santaire

Look harder an option? :laugh:

If not then hard luck mate, just see if you can start writing it up again


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sangus Bane said:


> Thats fine. He's interested to join in but he doesn't have any free time in the coming weeks, so its probably better if he was put on the reserves list.


Great, in that case, ask him to PM me.


----------



## Sangus Bane

HOGGLORD said:


> Great, in that case, ask him to PM me.


He'll create an account tomorrow morning, I though he had one but doesn't sem to be the case.


----------



## son of azurman

hi guys im letting you know im still doing it i just noticed today that heresy was back


----------



## Sangus Bane

Here's a little sample by the way: It's about two minutes into Chapter 04, by far the longest chapter.

As some might recall, John has a computer fixed to his left arm. Before he joined the army his sister gave him a recorder, so he could keep a journal on his life and express his thoughts, if only to himself. 
Once John joined ONI he received a personal computer which he fixed to his left arm, he uses it as a recorder to continue his journal. The first bit is a recording, just to clear that up.

Chapter 04 ONI Operative:

*Entry- 226: Date and Time xx-xx-xxxx xx:xx*

_I’m officially recruited by ONI now, though there’s nothing official about it, there was no contract, no form, not even a few questions. There was only one question: ‘’Are you in?’’ They hadn’t even explained what I was ‘signing up’ for, just told me I was recruited for ‘’Special detail operations, with a high risk of getting killed.’’, those were their exact words.
I am selected to run security on some sort of research facility on Vespian, some backwater planet which was never meant to support human life.
I need to get going now, I still need to square some things out before I get shipped out. _
*
-End of Entry*


I secured the data unit to my wrist again and headed for the man who was my only contact within ONI, my only way of talking to them, even though I was part of their organization now.

-------

‘’Tell me the truth now.’’ I said.
The man I still only knew as Guardian, his call-sign, shook his head and smiled.
‘’I can’t, John, you know that.’’ He said as he packed his stuff.
I leaned against the doorpost leading to his personal quarters.

‘’How am I supposed to arrange the security of a base I know nothing about?’’ I asked him.
‘’John, you need to understand there are thousands of black-ops teams in ONI, and…’’ Guardian said before I interrupted him
‘’So we, I, am black-ops now?’’ I asked skeptically.
‘’You are required to become a spook, yes.’’ He said, throwing me an envelope.

The envelope was light, but there was something metal inside it.
I opened it and pulled out a pair of dog-tags.
‘’You will need to abandon your name, life and everything related to it.
‘’Now you decide to tell me this?’’ I asked angrily. ‘’After I made a commitment?!’’
‘’Calm down John,’’ Guardian said. ‘’The fact you didn’t even ask what all this is about made it clear you were willing to commit to anything.’’ 
I knew he was right. Dammit…

‘’So I get to have a call-sign?’’ I asked looking at the dog-tags.
‘’You get to pick one, yes.’’ Guardian answered me and he pulled out his own tags from beneath his shirt.

‘’Guardian.’’ He said it with pride. ‘’You will get to pick something like it. Sentinel, Protector, or something. There’s a list included.’’
I took a look at the envelope, checking if there was indeed a list, there was.


‘’John, you will be briefed thoroughly once you arrive at the station, I promise you.’’ Guardian said as he lay a hand on my shoulder.
‘’I hope so, otherwise there’s little I can do for them.’’ I said as I let out a sigh.
‘’Trust me, John. ONI will make sure it works out.’’
‘’Will we meet again?’’ I asked him once I realized this was a good bye, or a farewell.

‘’In hell, maybe.’’ He joked.
‘’I wouldn’t count on it, spook.’’ I laughed. ‘’It will be all full before the day I die, I’ll see to that.’’
We both laughed.

We shook hands and I thanked him for all he had done for me, he had saved my life three times, gave me a place to stay and helped me off of a burning world, I owed this man my life and I was very aware of that.

‘’Take care, John.’’ He said.
‘’You too, Guardian.’’
He nodded and smiled, then he left. It was the last time I saw Guardian, ever.

‘’Let’s have a look at that list.’’ I said to myself.
My stomach growled and I suddenly realized I hadn’t eaten in a long time.
I made my way to the mess hall, grabbed a bowl once I got there and filled it with rice and pieces of greasy pork and paprika, mmmmm…

ONI served better chow than the Army and the Air force, that was for sure.
I was all alone in the mess hall, except for two cooks who made sure the food stayed hot.

I lay the list beside my plate and went through it.

Sentinel
Guardian –X
Escort -X
Goalie -X
Protector
Sentry
Shield -X
Patroller -X
Custodian
Vigil -X
Warden
Watcher
Keeper -X
Defender

Those were the options. The ones with the marks behind them were already taken.
I wasn’t going for Watcher or Protector.
Sentinel and Sentry weren't exactly my thing either, nor was Defender.
Custodian or Warden…


----------



## HOGGLORD

Nice writing Sangus. 

The update's back up by the way, I'll post up the next one this time next week unless everyone has posted beforehand. We need to get this RP up and running again.


----------



## Sangus Bane

What was the purpose of this update again? Is it the one where You and I carry Marfield to the infirmary?


----------



## son of azurman

Damn all these losses of posts are confusing as to what has actually happened


----------



## HOGGLORD

Yeah, this update is the one where the ODSTs are escorting the wounded to the infirmary and the Spartans are chasing the zealot. Sorry for repetition guys...


----------



## Sangus Bane

3rd time's a charm, right?

HOGG, do you happen to still have the concept off that update I sent you for your approval? 
I cleaned my entire outbox to keep some space open.
Would save me allot of time.


----------



## HOGGLORD

No, sorry mate, the message was deleted with the crash.


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

Hey guys, just shouting out to let you know I'm with you.

Is half the ODST squad M.I.A. or am I mistaken?


----------



## Sangus Bane

HOGGLORD said:


> No, sorry mate, the message was deleted with the crash.


Too bad, I'll sent a new version to you later today so you can tell me if it's ok.


----------



## Mannfred

just to confirm as I'm (somehow still) new to this plot, I'm doing the scouting now Hogg?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Mannfred said:


> I'm doing the scouting now Hogg?


Yes you are. 

I'm going to move the update deadline to November the 11th because many have been MIA until recently.


----------



## son of azurman

hogg i posted mine beforethe whole loss of posts bit and as my part wasnt really important just short would you mind if i wait till next update


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, fine


----------



## Santaire

Okay, so Angel Encarmine's told me you included mine and his update but for the life of me I can't find it. Any help here?


----------



## Sangus Bane

Just a few more hours before I'll get a call saying my Halo 4 LE is ready and waiting to be picked up. I might disappear for 48 hours so be warned.

Yay, post 500!


----------



## HOGGLORD

Halo 4, god I'm looking forward to it. Did anyone watch 'Forward Unto Dawn'? Considering the usual transition from video game to movie, it was nothing short of spectacular!

Also, hate to jump this on people, but owing to technical difficulties, my usual computer's out of action and I may have to update on the Saturday instead of Sunday. Right now I'm writing from my IPod.


----------



## son of azurman

ye forward unto dawn was amazing and don't worry about it many get technical difficulties just do what you can and well be happy


----------



## Sangus Bane

Just downloaded FuD in HD with subtitles, it's even better if you don't have to go through menus between episodes.


----------



## Santaire

Seriously Hogglord, is the Spartan update just chasing the zealot or is there anything special for us?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Without wanting to spoil anything and because PMing is nigh on impossible on an IPod, the plot needs the Spartans aboard the covie ship. I'm sorry it's not to you're liking. Hopefully you'll find the next update more to your liking.


----------



## Mannfred

K I'm writing up my post now


----------



## Santaire

There's nothing wrong with it, I just like knowing exactly what's going on when I'm writing up a post. Pm me when you can if it's not too much bother would you?


----------



## Mannfred

I'm not entirely trusting this website, but Hogg, I sent you a PM concerning exactly how I actually enter the RP, seeing as my one IC post was deleted..


----------



## Sangus Bane

Perhaps it is wise if everybody saves his posts in a Word file or a note app, that way you always have a back up.

If the site crashes in the future we could fall back on that.

Am I mistaken or has ShattertheirSky been online but not posted in this thread? Is he out?


----------



## Mannfred

That's what I'm doing now. Thank god I did, it was a nightmare trying to get onto this website at school, hopefully should be able to post it now though, its already written..


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, I've just got my hands on a computer. I'll have an update later tonight. Listen, I know this update hasn't been great, I'm trying to make an improvement on the upcoming one.


----------



## son of azurman

`lookin forward to it cant wait till planetfall


----------



## HOGGLORD

For those who want to get a few posts in tonight, I'm postponing the update until tomorrow. This is mostly because I failed to re-send the Spartans orders, meaning they need a little extra time. We'll be boots on the ground very soon!


----------



## Sangus Bane

I keep singing ODST chants on the bike after a night at the pub.

Last night I nearly crashed my bike on a tree because I was singing... (I'm a weird drunk...)

Anyway, looking forward to it HOGG!


----------



## Mannfred

ah, the firm feel of soil under your feet. Nothing better than soaking it with blood


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Wait until you see what the spartans have to do hahaha! All in a days work of course....


----------



## Mannfred

I'm waiting in eager anticipation.

As long as it involves stabby stabby, Hooper won't go all depressive


----------



## TechPr1est

What? I've been gone nearly two months and you guys haven't made planet fall yet?


----------



## HOGGLORD

We've been suffering technical difficulties and a few GM incompetence issues.


----------



## HOGGLORD

To all those who want to post, the update's in a couple of hours!


----------



## Sangus Bane

A wild Techpr1est appears!

Anyone played Spartan Ops Episode 2 yet? It's an improvement on the first episode if you ask me, more story in it now.

OT: Looking forward to it HOGG, PoD won't be posting, she's at work all night.


----------



## HOGGLORD

As computer access is robbed from me, I'll update just before 7am tomorrow. My IPod touch-typing skills are improving and auto-correct is behaving itself, mostly.


----------



## Santaire

Shhhh Sangus.

I don't have the game yet to my shame and I don't want you spoiling it


----------



## HOGGLORD

Santaire said:


> Shhhh Sangus.
> 
> I don't have the game yet to my shame and I don't want you spoiling it


I'm going to have to second that notion. No spoilers!


----------



## Mannfred

Meh to Halo, I'm too much of a Crysis fanboy . Haters gonna hate 

I'll write up a post tonight.


----------



## son of azurman

spartan ops aint on the game its on the website


----------



## HOGGLORD

I'm going to update next Saturday if possible, as in the one after this coming Saturday.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's next week on saturday people, just a reminder.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Whatsup guys, and girls,

I was wondering who of you have Halo 4 right now, and who would be interested in playing.
Legendary Campaign is giving me a hard time and I've been playing the other modes a tad too much the past two days...


----------



## Sangus Bane

I just added all the Halo music to my Spotify lists, I still get emotional hearing the soundtracks... Every. Single. Track.


----------



## Mannfred

There's a great youtube clip of someone singint the HALO theme down an oil well, so it echoes really really well. I only wish I could find it.


----------



## Mannfred

Er.. Wasn't the update meant to be last week?


----------



## HOGGLORD

The update's done, I meant this week for the update and I'm awaiting a PM, if it's not received shortly, I'll post up either way. Sorry it's taken so long guys...


----------



## Mannfred

I don't mind. Slow and steady wins the race!

I'll start sharpening the knife then opcorn:


----------



## HOGGLORD

I have no computer access till tomorrow, update will be then.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Still using your Ipod? I know what that's like, it sucks.


----------



## HOGGLORD

On and off. The bigger things I have to use laptops of other family members whilst not in use.


Update's up and the next will be up on (and I've double checked my calander's right this time) somewhere between the 18th and the 21st (just in time for the beginning of doomsday )

P.S. If Josie doesn't post this update and no reason is given, I'm afraid she'll be taken out and the first person on the waiting list will go up.


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

Sorry for the silence lately guys, one disaster after another at home followed by one great experience after another... Busy busy.

So, after I just broke my Ipad I needed to rewrite my post on Sangus' laptop, I'll post right now.


----------



## Mannfred

Hrm.. I feel my post was rather short. Shall I add some more?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sure, if you want to.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I'll be updating sometime early in the new year. I fear Christmas will be a little distracting.


----------



## son of azurman

merry christmas guys finally got halo 4


----------



## Sangus Bane

Merry christmas everyone. 

No problem HOGG.
Anyone up for a bit co-op soon?


----------



## Sangus Bane

Quick question: Can you download the Halo 4 King of the Hill app?
It supposedly lets you play KotH against others trying to control a 7/11 store. I can't find it anywhere however, quite possibly because theres no 7/11s in the Netherlands. 

Damn shame, you can unlock all sorts of stuff such as the Deadeye helmet, which I desperately wan't...

(On a sidenote, typing in IE on the XBOX gets really annoying after the first sentence.
)


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, to those who have yet to post, I'm gonna be updating in a few days. Probably around the 4th of jan.


----------



## Mannfred

Incidently, anyone play HALO 4 on xbox? Love to play you some time.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Gamertag: Rademaker NL

Sent me an invite whenever your up to it. Might be playing a bit of FIFA or Assassins Creed, but I'm always up for Halo.


----------



## Santaire

Gamertag: The Dawn Knight

Yeah I know it's different but hey, I didn't even choose it. I'm up for Halo 4 and maybe a bit of AC3. But definitely Halo 4.


----------



## son of azurman

gamertag:sackboy43
all ive been playing since christmas is
warhammer battle march,halo 4,mass effect 1 and lego lord of the rings


----------



## HOGGLORD

I'm going to update on the 12th guys, can everyone (excepting those who have viable excuses) post by then, if they haven't already?


----------



## Sangus Bane

Hey guys.

For the back story I'm still writing on my character I need an ODST character and I thought ''Why not one from the roleplay?'' 

The encounter is set in May of 2527 (10 years prior to the RP), on a world called Ilaris.
If someone is interested sent me a PM, I'll go through it with you.

*I have my victi... volunteer. *


----------



## Sangus Bane

Hey guys,

Chapter 1.1 of my story is up.
You can find it here.

More will follow in the coming days.
Hope you like it!


----------



## Sangus Bane

HOGG, POD only just realized she hasn't posted yet, she will do so in an hour or so.

On a side note:
Fun and stuff.


----------



## Shattertheirsky

I'm back, will post asap


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Should have a post up tonight or tomorrow... Work has been crazy


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, I'll delay the update until Sunday afternoon, does everyone think they'll be able to post by then?


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

I'm writing my post as I type this. (Multi-tasking win!)

Expect it to be up in a few minutes.


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

I'm writing my post as I type this. (Multi-tasking win!)

Expect it to be up in a few minutes.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sorry guys, my update decided to kill itself, so I'll have to restart it. Expect it on Wednesday evening.

Apologies for the delay.


----------



## Sangus Bane

HOGGLORD said:


> Sorry guys, my update decided to kill itself, so I'll have to restart it. Expect it on Wednesday evening.
> 
> Apologies for the delay.


Did something crash?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's going to be next sunday ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Another week?!


----------



## Sangus Bane

Seems that active camo is becoming too expensive for the Covies. They are using other means to hide themselves now:









Not very convincing, hinge heads!


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sorry there's been such delays, I've been working almost exclusively on my phone/Ipod, but my computer will be back later today and then things should be picking up in pace.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

well that's good i just got internet back and will catch up my character tomorrow night (moving today andtomorrow)


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's up. I *will* be posting on the saturday after this coming one (aka 23rd, I think).

I know I've been working at a rather poor quality level when it comes to frequency and writing of updates. I plan to turn that around now. I thank you all for the commitment you have shown and apologise for my failings. I can't change my failings in the past, but I can make improvements now and in the future. 

Thank you all.


----------



## Sangus Bane

I'll be posting in a minute or so.

Also, latest Chapter of my short story has just been posted in the Halo: Journals thread.

First to find 10 different references gets a kick-ass reference to his or her character in Chapter 6 or 7.


----------



## G0arr

So if Joseph were to say "So who's up for a bet? Highest count's buying first round. Lets give some of you the chance to drink on my tab." What would anyone reply?


----------



## Sangus Bane

G0arr said:


> So if Joseph were to say "So who's up for a bet? Highest count's buying first round. Lets give some of you the chance to drink on my tab." What would anyone reply?


Depends on what the bet is about.

Most likely: ''You're on, kid. Though I should warn you; six years as a commando have earned me quite a few drinks. Paychecks even.''


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Got my update up, sorry for the delay had a huge move. Felix is back now!


----------



## HOGGLORD

Just a reminder to those who have yet to post, the update is this saturday. Please get your posts in on time or PM me with a reason why you can't.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I'm PMing the people who have yet to post. I intend to have the update posted by tuesday.


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

Just did my post, sorry for the delay, won't happen again.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, we have three people outstanding:
Son of Azurman
Shattertheirsky
Mannfred

If any of you have contact with these guys, I would appreciate some form of contact with them. If they could get their posts up by tomorrow evening, I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## Sangus Bane

I'll see if I can reach shatter.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I've realised I forgot to mention that the update was up, so, in order to give people time, I'll update on saturday, unless everyone posts before then.


----------



## Sangus Bane

I just notified PO-D, you can expect her update later today.

I'll be making a second post today as well.


----------



## son of azurman

mines almosyt done expect it up tomorrow or the day after


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's going to be tomorrow evening, please be posted by then if you aren't already. If you can't post, or know someone who can't, PM me please.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, owing to a minor technical issue from Santaire, the deadline is moving to tomorrow evening. I'm sorry this is taking so long everyone, but after this there will be no further extensions of the update.


----------



## TechPr1est

well ive just got a new computer so now i can go on heresy

so

whats new

im guessing you've made planetfall and killed a bunch of dudes


----------



## HOGGLORD

Hey Techpr1est, glad you're back on the site,
You guessed essentially right, that's pretty much what we've done, took a while, partly owing to the site crash a long time ago, but more because I was slowed down by real life stuff and it caused me to neglect my GMing quite a bit. 

Update's pretty soon, I'm PMing those who have yet to post.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's up, it's a small one, so the next one will hopefully be on *friday 15th*. Sorry I didn't post up yesterday, I fell asleep early and have just woken up. Any questions, shoot me a PM.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, I've been getting a few PMs on this and I've realised that there may be something I've misjudged.

When the ODSTs go down to the forest, we will be away from base for a while. I was going to surprise you all with this, but I've realised that it would be a real problem for you all and a rather mean thing to do. 

Ammo can run out. I'm going to keep track of your ammo count and I shall inform you when you run out. You can share rounds if pressed, but obviously different guns use different ammo.

You are, for this mission, allowed to take out all the stops. You can all take 3 grenades, 1 special/standard, 1 standard & 1 pistol. You can take two of the same standard weapon if you so wish, granting you double ammo.

If you normally have access to heavy weapons and so on, you are, of course allowed them. Please refer to the weapons list on the first page for details of weapons. 

Different weapons carry different amounts of ammo, this tells you the number of magazines you have to spare (not including 1 in the gun):

Pistol type & Assault rifle - 5 mags
Standard type - 4 mags
special - 4 mags
Heavy - 4 mags

I believe that magazine size is already registered in the weapons lists, though I will double check.

Note: SMGs (both supressed & sidearm) are wielded in either two hands (like a rifle, albeit a small one) for accuracy or 1 hand (like a pistol) for wild, inaccurate shooting in desperate situations and use the same ammo, so you can have 15 additional magazines of SMG ammo if you so wish.

It is also possible, depending on certain actions, to obtain more ammunition. There will be a max amount of ammo that one soldier can carry, though I have yet to decide how much. Some ammo will be rarer than others.

Please write down what you are bringing at the bottom of your post.


----------



## Sangus Bane

HOGG, you do realize that the DMR and the AR use the same ammunition type and even have interchangeable magazines? 

Also, I'll get some work done on my load out.


----------



## HOGGLORD

So they do, but the clips contain different amounts of ammo respective to the DMR or the AR, I belive, thanks for pointing that out, Sangus. So whilst interchangeble, the DMR has 15 rounds to a DMR mag and the Assault rifle has 32 rounds to its standard mag.

I am now going to double check for any other such notes. 

Edit - You are allowed to fit your weapons with torches (if they don't already have one) and the magnum can take a silencer.


----------



## Sangus Bane

In the background story I'm writing on my character he eventually gets a DMR and uses 60 round mags from the MA5B assault rifle. (Halo: CE assault rifle)


----------



## son of azurman

ye if you have a dmd surely you could just take a magazine out of an assault rifle,and if you weren't allowed by superiors surely there could be some way they don't find out.:secret::read:


----------



## HOGGLORD

The update was going to be tomorrow, but seeing as only one person has posted I'll push it forward a bit. Is sunday ok for you guys?

As a general question, what time in the week is best for you guys to post? For me its the weekend, I get a bit more free time and so on, but I would like to know when would be best for you all to post.

as a side note G0arr's post makes the action thread have exactly 117 posts.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

Grats on the posts, wanted to know what the Spartans ammo was going to be considering that we did not rearm on the ship?


----------



## HOGGLORD

The update is tomorrow evening everyone. We have one post, if there is any reason why you can't post, I'd really appreciate a PM if possible.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Wow.

I already posted but it seems it didn't get through.
I'll post right away.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, well, now we have two posts. Could everyone who thinks they have posted quickly double check that their post has got through?
Anyone who has not posted, please do so.


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

Just found out mine didn't get through either, I have it saved somewhere.

Expect it to be up in a minute.


----------



## son of azurman

mines done just waiting for shatter to confirm the info behind some of it


----------



## HOGGLORD

Great, now some more people are (re)posting, I'll update tomorrow, that should give the rest some time to post up.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's up, next update will be this sunday, if all goes well.

Two small notes:
1) If you haven't specified, I'm assuming you want to take grenades and have given you three. Shout out if you don't want grenades, though there is no real reason not to bring them.

2) This is just a general note, if you have a reason that you can't post for any update and you know in advance, please shoot me a PM.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, update is day after tomorrow, if you know you can't post, or know that someone else can't post for whatever reason, PM me.


----------



## Sangus Bane

P-OD asked me to tell you she'll post either tomorrow or sunday morning, depending on late her plane lands on saturday.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Check this one out: http://helljumper.com/

They should probably have used some balaclava's to cover their necks but it's pretty well done.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Those are some nice videos, Sangus, thanks for sharing your finds with us. 

Update's tonight guys and gals, try & get your posts in, to those who haven't already.


----------



## son of azurman

hogg tried to shoot you a pm but your inbox is full. Probably won't be able to post this update due to packing for my trip away in a week.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Noted SoA, 
I do need to empty the PM box a bit, but is it just me, or does 50 messages seem a bit too small?


----------



## Avenhold

Inbox was full? Did you not receive the reply I sent back?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sorry, I've just been writing the reply to that. No, I got it, it was the post that filled the box.


----------



## Avenhold

My dreams of becoming a villain are fulfilled! Take that world...


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, I have a feeling that not everyone's going to be able to post by tonight, so, unless everyone (barring the people who have provided explanations), posts tonight, I'll move the deadline along again.


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

Please don't, I'm writig my update right now.

And might I ask who Avenhold is? Never seen the name before and I don't believe Avenhold to be a part of this RP. (Yet?)


----------



## Avenhold

Filler of inboxes, master of villainy, killer of cockroaches and cuddler of kittens. At your service! 

*Takes a sweeping bow*

Who might YOU be? *Suspicious eyebrow*


----------



## Sangus Bane

She is a Pimped-out Deamonette who was actually planning on calling herself Whored-out Deamonette but screwed up the translation...

You Avenhold, are you to join the ODSTs or do you follow this thread as a Halo fan?


----------



## HOGGLORD

He will be taking the place of Mannfred, who has recently been declared MIA. The recon position seems to be a tad unlucky doesn't it?


----------



## son of azurman

it always is. so will he be creating a new character to take manfred's place or will he be taking control of his character?


----------



## Avenhold

Where I fit into the story is up to HOGG's digression; however joining the squad would be grand! Most of my RP experience falls under different universes, but I'm looking to get my hands dirty in Halo! While I was taught never to assume... My best guess is a new character. Especially seeing as how your Manfred chap, mercy on the poor soul, has gone MIA.


----------



## son of azurman

ino this isnt a good thing but as i only read sangus and hogglords posts as they were the two leaders i never noiced him stop posting. so has manfred puled out or just stopped posting?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Hooper, like Mannfred, is MIA currently, as Mannfred has yet to make any appearance to me or the RP for the last couple of weeks. Avenhold will be entering as a shiny new character. Hopefully, whatever gremlin that has been sabotaging they Recon position will have disappeared and the curse will be lifted.


----------



## Sangus Bane

HOGGLORD said:


> Hooper, like Mannfred, is MIA currently, as Mannfred has yet to make any appearance to me or the RP for the last couple of weeks. Avenhold will be entering as a shiny new character. Hopefully, whatever gremlin that has been sabotaging they Recon position will have disappeared and the curse will be lifted.


We can only hope.

After Logan Alexander and Hooper I wouldn't be able to cope with another loss... 

Plus the guy who only ever made one post I believe... Who died in the second or third update... What's his name?

HOGG, would you like me to make a quick recap for Avenhold?
Avenhold, would you ike a quick recap?

I actually think a quick recap would be good for everyone and since I'm also writing Halo: Journals and a few other Halo related things I'm pretty much into the entirety of the story right now.


----------



## Avenhold

Y'know, a recap sounds like a fine idea. And I needn't mention gremlins are no threat to me! I usually am RPing my dwarf... so I'm quite handy at dealing with those crafty buggers.

There's still some things to iron out before I can get involved though. Poor HOGG has to put up with all my inane babble.


----------



## son of azurman

thats not a bad thing aven,if you are on heresy and arent a little insane then you wont last long.


----------



## Sangus Bane

son of azurman said:


> thats not a bad thing aven,if you are on heresy and arent a little insane then you wont last long.


Amen, brother. Amen.


----------



## Avenhold

Home sweet home. Well I'm looking forward to all this business.

However I'm eager to learn the specifics on the RP such as the date and all such other important details. That way I won't be -as- twittish as usual. Not sure if HOGG is sending that info my way or not.


----------



## Sangus Bane

The date wasn't clearly specified, after some math HOGG and I came to the conclusion it was early 2527, though this does create some minor issues.

(Seeing how the SPARTAN-III's weren't active then and we have two of those in the RP. ONI, Halo's super secret black ops intelligence agency from hell, is a dark organisation and they might have had a few S-III's running around before creating an entire class though.)

What is your experience with the Halo universe by the way? Do you know the fluff/cannon, fannon even?


----------



## Avenhold

My experience in the Halo verse is fairly rudimentary, but I'm doing some reading and looking to continue learning. I've played through all the Halo games them (ODST is still my favourite)- but then again by the sounds of it, all the games take place after the said date. 

Fortunately, I'm a quick study.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Avenhold said:


> My experience in the Halo verse is fairly rudimentary, but I'm doing some reading and looking to continue learning. I've played through all the Halo games them (ODST is still my favourite)- but then again by the sounds of it, all the games take place after the said date.
> 
> Fortunately, I'm a quick study.


Halo CE, 2, 3, ODST and Reach take place in 2552.
Halo Wars takes place in 2527
Halo 4 takes place in 2557


----------



## Avenhold

Sangus Bane said:


> Halo CE, 2, 3, ODST and Reach take place in 2552.
> Halo Wars takes place in 2527
> Halo 4 takes place in 2557


Halo Wars being the one Halo game that I didn't play. X.x

No worries though, I'm doing so quick reading on this. I'll have most of my details set by go time. Still, a recap of the RP itself would be greatly helpful...


----------



## Sangus Bane

Avenhold said:


> Halo Wars being the one Halo game that I didn't play. X.x
> 
> No worries though, I'm doing so quick reading on this. I'll have most of my details set by go time. Still, a recap of the RP itself would be greatly helpful...


I'll get to it tomorrow. Expect it to be up within 24 hours.


----------



## Avenhold

Sounds like a plan friend. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Avenhold

*Official File: PFC Shawn Stout*

Name: Stout, Shawn

Code Named: WOLF

Rank: Private First Class (PFC)

Age: 26

Gender: Male

Appearance: 
(Without Armour)
Shawn stands firmly at 5'10. His build is muscular and toned. A large scar crossing over his right shoulder and runs abreast, as well as a jagged scar down his left cheek. Across his shoulder blades is a tattoo of the flag of Scotland, accompanied by the symbol of the ODST on the left side of his chest.
(With Armour)
Shawn is geared in a set of the ONI Operative's stealth issue armour overtop a standard ODST outfit (identical to that of DARE's armour from Halo: ODST). The colouring is dark and is best suited for night ops. A matching gillie scarf rests loosely on his shoulders and reaches down to the middle of his back.

Personality:
Dedicated to his duty and his honour, Shawn will only occasionally chime in with the odd joke. Extremely proud of the land in which he hails, Scotland. He is loyal and honest as much as his position grants him to be. He also is not as outspoken as most others it would seem, keeping his opinions either to himself or in calm response. Holding a generally cold and aloof exterior around him to better let him do his job; only warming to those he trusts implicitly. Precise and straight to the point, Shawn leaves little to the imagination when he speaks.

Background:
As a civilian his record does not show anything exemplary; however after enlisting as a marine, he was quickly transferred to ODST training. Upon completion of that, it mentions various assignments against the insurrectionists and note of him being captured. He was liberated by ODSTs and returned to active duty shortly after his rescue. Upon the first encounter with the covenant, Shawn was transferred to a new squad. After a vague record of various missions, his squad was wiped out- leaving him as the surviving member of a delicate and highly classified mission. In the wake of such a tragic event, records show an "official" transfer to ONI. Any information beyond this point has been classified and sealed.

Role: (Previously a sniper) Recon

Gear: 
Carrying with him a M392-DMR, M7S Caseless Submachine Gun (silenced), a M6C/SOCOM (Silenced pistol from ODST), a combat knife, a compliment of two M9 HE-DP grenades, and of course spare clips of ammo.


----------



## son of azurman

hogg just read over my character sheet to re familiarise myself with zetan and i just realised something. you said that to have a smg as a side arm you had to be spartan or demo and im neither yet i have a BR (main) and an smg (sidearm) so ill be changing my weapons to be legal. i"m not sure if its just me but aven your character looks really good but your background seems really short and more like a one paragraph summary, you got some good ideas in there but its all really quick and skimmed through.

edit:
changed my wargear so i have an smg as main arm and magnum as side arm.


----------



## Avenhold

I didn't feel it necessary to describe his child hood life and such things. Most of his military life has been classified, minus some common-knowledge missions he took part in. I feel that posting twelve pages of description is a little daunting to read so if folks do have questions I'm more than willing to answer. If your note about the SMGs is due to Shawn carrying one, I only put that in as more for the current mission (where I believe we are granted a second primary weapon, no?) If not I'll correct it. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## son of azurman

the bit about the smg was that i noticed i did something wrong not you i just chose an smg as well smgs are the most commonly used by Odsts so i thought might as well plus they got more accuracy then an assault rifle.


----------



## Santaire

son of azurman said:


> the bit about the smg was that i noticed i did something wrong not you i just chose an smg as well smgs are the most commonly used by Odsts so i thought might as well* plus they got more accuracy then an assault rifle*.


Which game you getting this from? I can outshoot people with DMRs or Battle Rifles at range with an Assault Rifle with a bit of luck. SMG has terrible accuracy, it's only good vs shields and only at close range in my experience.


----------



## son of azurman

well it actually has a zoom compared to an assault rifle and when ive played odst on the x-box ive always had good accuracy with an smg and next to non with an assault rifle.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Whilst the Suppressed SMG does have a scope, the Assault Rifle technically has superior range, it also doesn't list awkwardly upwards when you fire, at least, not that I've noticed. At far ranges, the assault rifle would be my preference, but up close, the SMG does almost as much damage, almost twice as fast.

*<EDIT>*
To ensure that everyone has had a good chance to post, I'm going to update tomorrow evening, if you can't post for whatever reason, PM me.


----------



## son of azurman

well we are in a wooded area so i think a more CQC approach would work a bit better than a ranged approach which would have been superior in the city rooftops we were just on.minus the jackal invasion part.


----------



## Avenhold

And there you have it. My first forum RP post. Forgive me if it's a little lack lustre. I'm used to much shorter posting. I'll get the hang of it though.


----------



## son of azurman

looks good aven, everyone starts somewhere so if your not writing a ton of paragraphs then don't worry as most of the time a few paragraphs is all you need.


----------



## Avenhold

Safe as houses then! 

Excited to see just how well Pheonix Squad responds to ONI looming over their operation.. *Plots evilly* Aye, this is going to be a great boon to my attention to detail though. Helps to be surrounded by the type of folk who know what they're doing too. Thanks for having main on all this chaps.


----------



## Santaire

You're wondering about Squad Pheonix Aven?

I'd be more worried about Anthony and Felix if your character tries to act high and mighty. Felix might take it as a joke, but Anthony would ram you head first through a tree :laugh:

Edit: And when you said SMG I thought you meant Halo 3 and 2, not ODST. The silenced SMG in ODST was pretty good I must admit even if the game was no where near as good as its predecessors


----------



## Avenhold

Well it's only his initial meeting with Phoenix squad, not to mention he's supposed to act like that. The attitude is bound to change if he's a continuing character. No one respects spineless soldiers though; however I think ramming a soldier's head through a tree would be a bad idea, especially an ONI agent. And furthermore for Spartans. Isn't the project under ONI's section III? 

I don't know, I liked ODST. It still is one of my favourite of the series. Sorry about the confusion with the weapon though, still getting used to all this.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Just a heads up Aven, my character used to lead an entire ONI black ops bridage and has direct lines to even Section-0, a part of ONI some directors didn't even know existed.

Is your callsign WOLF, cause Sascha Marfield's (NPC in RP and my fanfiction) callsign was Wolf for half a decade...

And yes, S-III was in control of all Spartan related operations and Spartan recruitment. S-III is often said to be the single most influential organisation in Halo. S-0 being the most influential.


----------



## Avenhold

So I heard I must have missed it when I was scanning the profiles for just such a thing. X.x If it is a problem I can change it immediately. And again he's only following orders, and staying confined to how he's told to act and represent ONI as the "You don't ask us questions" sort of feel. He used to be a straight ODST. : o


----------



## Sangus Bane

Avenhold said:


> So I heard I must have missed it when I was scanning the profiles for just such a thing. X.x If it is a problem I can change it immediately. And again he's only following orders, and staying confined to how he's told to act and represent ONI as the "You don't ask us questions" sort of feel. He used to be a straight ODST. : o


Mine was exactly the other way around.  ONI S-1 operative for 2 years, ONI S-3/0 Death-squad leader for six more years. 

But the project he was put in charge of was closed down after a later to be specified incident. (Can't spoil the plot for my series I'm afraid.) Then he became an ODST.

Plus I have made references that Sascha Marfield is back to her old codename: DOMINO.
Which would mean Wolf became available about a year before the RP.

So no need to change it if you ask me. Though John will have a few questions for you. Some of which you can't avoid answering. *me gazing into your soul*


----------



## son of azurman

sangus your really putting effort into your character and it is really quite inspiring. heres a little gift for ya.


----------



## Avenhold

I doubt Shawn will have knowledge of his operations, but if he is able to verify his clearence on his mission, then he will share what he knows. And thank you for letting me use the code name. Like I said though it is still his initial encounter with Phoenix and he's still on the ONI choker so he's going to be a bit aloof and cold. :X It's something he's had to get used to- bah this will be found out through RP though. Sorry if he's a bit of a prick at times. On with the show!


----------



## Sangus Bane

Avenhold said:


> I doubt Shawn will have knowledge of his operations, but if he is able to verify his clearence on his mission, then he will share what he knows. And thank you for letting me use the code name. Like I said though it is still his initial encounter with Phoenix and he's still on the ONI choker so he's going to be a bit aloof and cold. :X It's something he's had to get used to- bah this will be found out through RP though. Sorry if he's a bit of a prick at times. On with the show!


The funny thing is, in the back story I'm writing John actually receives training and specific instructions to be distant and cold towards non ONI personnel. Seems like your character has had something similar.

John did some of the darkest black-ops missions for S-0 so it's unlikely Shawn will know.
I'll contact you later on so we might be able to work a few things out and can do some joint updates, ok?

Also, I didn't rally have time today to get a full summary of the RP thus far, I'll finish it tomorrow and sent it to you.


Thanks SoA!


----------



## son of azurman

your welcome Sangus,bane of xenos


----------



## Avenhold

Sangus Bane said:


> The funny thing is, in the back story I'm writing John actually receives training and specific instructions to be distant and cold towards non ONI personnel. Seems like your character has had something similar.
> 
> John did some of the darkest black-ops missions for S-0 so it's unlikely Shawn will know.
> I'll contact you later on so we might be able to work a few things out and can do some joint updates, ok?
> 
> Also, I didn't rally have time today to get a full summary of the RP thus far, I'll finish it tomorrow and sent it to you.
> 
> 
> Thanks SoA!


Solid. Just toss me a PM or what not and we can sort it out.


----------



## Santaire

Is it just me or is your character sounding like some kind of ONI hero Sangus?

Also S-0 is ONI's internal affairs from what I know. S-III is the one that handles black ops, hence why they were the source of the Spartan Project. Or is this all completely wrong?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Yeah, Section-0 is internal affairs, Section-I is intel and public notices etc, they're basically the info centre, Section II is propaganda etc, so they took over the leaking of the Spartan II project and Section III is where the cool, James Bondish stuff happens, only on a larger and (marginally) more destructive scale.

EDIT: No, Santaire, Sangus' character couldn't be an ONI hero, its ONI, he's an operative with more than a mission under his belt, therefore anyone who knows his name or crossed him in the street has probably been shot, soon to be followed by everyone they know. Unless, of course, they are decent fighters or have some other use for ONI.


----------



## son of azurman

marginally? (plays reach) hmmmmm


----------



## Avenhold

Not to change up the subject but who is left on the pending list before the update can be posted?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Spartans.
I've been told that they should have posts up tonight, one may be tomorrow, but we'll be updated before then. I'll wait until about 8:30 - 9:00, then I'll post.

@SoA: You should see how much damage James Bond does. He doesn't seem to be able to walk into a bar without causing at least one explosion, gunfight, car chase and/or pregnancy. He's also rather carefree about destroying public property, in the last 3 films, at least.

Random trivia: Across the movies, James Bond has, on average, 1 drink every 23 minutes


----------



## Santaire

Hey I know that there's no such thing as a hero with ONI unless you count the Spartan IIs. But from what John seems to have done anyone with access to his file will have a hell of a lot of respect for him


----------



## son of azurman

HOGGLORD said:


> Random trivia: Across the movies, James Bond has, on average, 1 drink every 23 minutes


according to the horus heresy books that sounds like the remembrancers.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Santaire said:


> Is it just me or is your character sounding like some kind of ONI hero Sangus?
> 
> Also S-0 is ONI's internal affairs from what I know. S-III is the one that handles black ops, hence why they were the source of the Spartan Project. Or is this all completely wrong?






HOGGLORD said:


> Sangus' character couldn't be an ONI hero, its ONI, he's an operative with more than a mission under his belt, therefore anyone who knows his name or crossed him in the street has probably been shot, soon to be followed by everyone they know. Unless, of course, they are decent fighters or have some other use for ONI.





Santaire said:


> Hey I know that there's no such thing as a hero with ONI unless you count the Spartan IIs. But from what John seems to have done anyone with access to his file will have a hell of a lot of respect for him


In time, all will be revealed.  

Chapter 3 of Journals is now going steadily, in fact, I'll post the next episode in a minute or so.

John managed to get allot of respect within the ONI departments that knew what he was doing, but some missions never saw a record...
And he had to do some things that caused people to lose their respect for him, things you wouldn't expect, not even from ONI.

On the subject of S-0. It has never been revealed to the public, or even to most ONI personnel, that it exists.
They were behind some of the darkest stuff ONI ever did and they have more skeletons in their closet than you can count.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Updates up ladies and gents, I'll try and update again this time next week. Spartans, I'll update as soon as you post, which should be some time today.

@Sangus: I look forward to seeing these developments.


----------



## Santaire

Sangus Bane said:


> On the subject of S-0. It has never been revealed to the public, or even to most ONI personnel, that it exists.
> They were behind some of the darkest stuff ONI ever did and they have more skeletons in their closet than you can count.


Does that mean you're making it all up :laugh:

Edit: Aven, is your stealth system the same effectiveness as mine and Felix's?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Right, here's the ammo list for the ODSTs, please tell my if I've missed anything:

Fawkes:
Battle Rifle: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Suppressed SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Lancaster:
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Grenade Launcher: 5
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Joseph:
Assault Rifle: 11
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Collins:
Rocket Launcher: 5
II
SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Demolition Charges: 3

Payne:
Shotgun: 5
IIIIII
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Sherman:
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Suppressed SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Assault Rifle: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Mcknight:
Sniper Rifle: 5
IIII
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Stout:
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Suppressed SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3


I'll put a revised one up each update. If you don't post how many rounds you fired, (I'm not expecting you to really, especially with full auto weapons), I'll make a fair estimate and take that off each update.

The number next to the gun is the number of mags you have left, the the 'I' represents the bullet count in your current mag.


----------



## son of azurman

Hogg I changed,y weapon load out as they broke your rules on the first page of recruitment. For it updated its on my char sheet on page 7 I think


----------



## Avenhold

I'm not privy with your suit specs; however mainly being for cosmetic reasons, when I was reading up on ONI and ODST, I learned that DARE's armour is "stealth" armour given to ONI operatives. So my best guess, if it really changes anything, is maybe sensors? There's no active camo or anything to that effect.


----------



## HOGGLORD

SoA, it says on your char sheet that you have BR, SMG & frags


----------



## son of azurman

sorry i meant on the post were you asked for our ammo, it is the following.



> He grabbed his smg and 15 clips meaning he had 720 rounds on that.
> He grabbed his magnum and 5 mags meaning he had 60 rounds
> He grabbed an extra assault rifle and 5 clips meaning he had 160 rounds on that
> He grabbed his knife and 3 grenades.
> He grabbed his rations and his ration bars which he had swapped for cereal bars from the cafeteria.
> He grabbed all his survival gear along with extra first aid supplies and he grabbed 2 flares from the quartermaster just in case they didn’t die before evac.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I believe there has been a miscommunication. You can only take 15 SMG mags if you take the SMG three times, thus giving you the extra ammo. As for the magnum, I'll change that right away. Do you want your SMG to be suppressed & scoped and your magnum silenced like in Halo 3: ODST?


----------



## Santaire

Wow

Fifteen clips is a hell of a lot of ammo for one guy to carry. So far as I know we aren't going guerilla, you're evacing Anthony and Felix


----------



## son of azurman

sorry must have miss read hoggs post with the 15 clips bit. yes please hogglord


----------



## HOGGLORD

Great, I hope everything's cleared up now. Anyone else have any other questions?


----------



## Pimped-out Deamonette

HOGGLORD said:


> Great, I hope everything's cleared up now. Anyone else have any other questions?


I actually believe I took a BR, not a DMR.

In hindsight I'd like to have a DMR though. 

-Sangus Bane


----------



## HOGGLORD

Well, it appears that all the ODSTs have posted. I'll talk to the Spartans, see how quickly they think they can post and see if we can get us an early update.


----------



## Sangus Bane

HOGGLORD said:


> Well, it appears that all the ODSTs have posted. I'll talk to the Spartans, see how quickly they think they can post and see if we can get us an early update.


Yay!


----------



## HOGGLORD

Well, I've got nothing from the Spartans. The update will, most likely, be tomorrow. I'll PM Santaire & Angel Encarmine again.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I must apologise for the delay. I forgot to mention something to the spartans and am giving them a little extra time. I'll update around 8:30 tonight, sorry all.


----------



## HOGGLORD

I put the update up yeasterday, to those who didn't notice.

After a PM from G0arr, I've realised I forgot to mention:

There are no sign of radios or other communication devices, one is wearing almost full marine armour with an ODST helm, he appears to be the leader. 

The insurrectionists have predominantly UNSC or ex UNSC weaponry: Assault rifles, frag grenades and magnums of a modern design. 

They also have some non-regulation gear:
Uzi – much like the SMG, but shorter range and with a huge ammunition capacity, containing 110 rounds
.30 Cal ‘confetti maker’ LMG – This is a high powered Light Machine gun, though it is horrifically inaccurate it serves the purpose of shredding anything it hits to ribbons. It has a 50 round magazine.

You may take any of these weapons if you wish, but I'm basically familiarising you with all with some of the other weapons you will be encountering during your time in the forest.


EDIT: 
Ammo -


Fawkes:
Battle Rifle: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Suppressed SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Lancaster:
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Grenade Launcher: 4
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Joseph:
Assault Rifle: 11
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Collins:
Rocket Launcher: 5
II
SMG: 5
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Demolition Charges: 3

Payne:
Shotgun: 5
IIIIII
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Sherman:
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Suppressed SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Assault Rifle: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Mcknight:
Sniper Rifle: 5
IIII
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Stout:
DMR: 6
IIIII
Suppressed SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Spartans

Anthony:
*Battle Rifle: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
*Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Turret: 1
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Frag Grenades: 3

Felix:
*Old Assault Rifle:6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Shotgun: 5
IIIIII
Frags: 3


Update will be next week (sunday 21st I think) or when all have posted. Sorry if I've been a little unresponsive, I was away for several days.


----------



## son of azurman

sorry for my late post HOGG


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, because I know some of you have experienced technical difficulties and such, I'm going to update at around 9:00 (british time) tonight. To those of you who have posted, I'm really sorry about these continual delays. If you can't get a post up, PM it to me and I'll post on your behalf. If you have yet to write a post, you've already had plenty of time, but try to get a short, summarising one up, if you can.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Updates up (finally) if you contact me by tomorrow, I can delete and re-post the update if you have a post to put up for the previous update, but as it stands, we're up and running.

Ammo -


Fawkes:
Battle Rifle: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIII
Suppressed SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Lancaster:
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Grenade Launcher: 4
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Joseph:
.30 Cal 'Confetti Maker' LMG
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Assault Rifle: 11
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Collins:
Rocket Launcher: 5
II
SMG: 5
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Demolition Charges: 3

Payne:
Shotgun: 5
IIIIII
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Sherman:
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Suppressed SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Assault Rifle: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Mcknight:
Sniper Rifle: 5
IIII
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Stout:
DMR: 6
IIIII
Suppressed SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Spartans

Anthony:
*Battle Rifle: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
*Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Turret: 1
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Frag Grenades: 3

Felix:
*Old Assault Rifle:6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Shotgun: 5
IIIIII
Frags: 3


----------



## son of azurman

grounded for a few weeks sorry but wot be able to post for a wile


----------



## HOGGLORD

Understood, thanks for the heads up. Ok, everyone, I've got some fairly important real scholarly events approaching at an alarming rate and so I shall be posting every other week for a bit. I'm sorry about this turn of events, but I hope you can understand, this state of affairs will only last about 4-5 weeks, but I thought you should be given a heads-up.


----------



## Santaire

Wow

I just used all my frags


----------



## Sangus Bane

That's ok HOGG, I'm quite busy with school and I just got a new job so free time is awefully sparce.

I will be posting P-OD's update today or tomorrow, she's still having issues with her account.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

so my laptop died on me finally got it to work but now im limited to on screen keyboard (gf spilled water on it :suicide i will have mine up by friday sorry for taking so long


----------



## HOGGLORD

Oh god, the on screen keyboard, you have my sincerest sympathies, that thing is so annoyingly slow. The update will be up on sunday, sorry for all the waiting people have had to do.


----------



## Sangus Bane

P-OD is still having trouble posting from abroad, she's going to sent me an email with her post which I will then post on her behalf.

I just don't understand why an internet café limits your access to fora. Isn't the main reason they exist to be able to access fora and check your email when you don't have other means to do so?


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, I'm going to put an update up at around 8:30 pm, so any posts that have yet to be up, do your best to get them up in time.

P.S. I always assume that technical difficulties are because a section of the internet or whatever hardware you are using is, in fact, evil.


----------



## Sangus Bane

HOGGLORD said:


> Ok, I'm going to put an update up at around 8:30 pm, so any posts that have yet to be up, do your best to get them up in time.
> 
> P.S. I always assume that technical difficulties are because a section of the internet or whatever hardware you are using is, in fact, evil.


That's GMT I presume?

I'll make sure it is up within the hour, if P-OD doesn't mail me I'll write something for her myself.

Just a section? The entire internet is evil, certain sections are just less evil than others...

P.S. I have started posting new episodes of Halo: Journals as of Friday, from now on there will be a daily episode, at least untill the end of Chapter 3, still working on Chapter 4.


----------



## son of azurman

hogg just so you now ill be able to post from now on


----------



## HOGGLORD

Glad to hear it SoA,

The update will be up tomorrow evening, so to those who haven't posted, please do so, or inform me as to why you can't. Sorry, I forgot to put up the ammo and will try to do so later today.


----------



## Sangus Bane

I received P-OD's mail with her post, will turn it into an actual post later today.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, there's only two posts, does anyone think that they'll be able to put up their posts if I were to extend the deadline? I know that technical difficulties have occured, so I could add a week onto the deadline if that would be preferable.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Hogg,

could you specify the deadline, both date and time, for the rest?

I'll try to contact the people who are yet to post directly. I really dislike the slow pace we're in at the moment.


----------



## son of azurman

posted last night


----------



## HOGGLORD

OK all, here is the most recent ammo update, If anyone can contact Avenhold and get an idea of where he might have got to, I'd be appreciative. Maybe the recon class really is cursed...
Ammo -


Fawkes:
Battle Rifle: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIII
Suppressed SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Lancaster:
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Grenade Launcher: 4
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Joseph:
Assault Rifle: 11
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Collins:
Rocket Launcher: 5
II
SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Demolition Charges: 3

Payne:
Shotgun: 5
IIIIII
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Sherman:
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Suppressed SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Assault Rifle: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Mcknight:
Sniper Rifle: 5
I
DMR: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Stout:
DMR: 6
IIIII
Suppressed SMG: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Silenced Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Frags: 3

Spartans

Anthony:
*Battle Rifle: 6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIII
*Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIII
Turret: 1
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Frag Grenades: 0

Felix:
*Old Assault Rifle:6
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Magnum: 6
IIIIIIIIIIII
Shotgun: 5
IIIIII
Frags: 3

By the way, I'm sorry the RP's going a little slowly, both in update speed and in story content, but it will be picking up soon. Once everybody is back together again, it will get more interesting.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, the deadline's tomorrow, so unless you've all posted by then, I'll probably have to postpone the update.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, the deadline is going up to next wednesday, I'll be busy over the weekend for familly matters, apologies.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Since only just over half the players have updated, I'll add an extra two days to the deadline, so on friday's eve the update goes up, there are to be no compromises.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Update's up and nobody seems to be using the recruitment page much.
After this update, I'm hoping that the plot will become a lot more interesting. Try and get your post up by next sunday. Remember, if everyone posts earlier than the update (provided its not all in like, the first day, I can't write the next update that fast) I can update quicker.


----------



## Santaire

Love the post G0arr. Also, what would Joseph think if he found out Anthony was actually younger than him?


----------



## G0arr

In a word, "Confusion."
Anthony is a Spartan. They are all expertly trained veterans of hundreds of battles enhanced by the greatest technology that man can produce. Right? They all have to be at least 30 to do that right? They wouldn't just give kids augments, a bit of training, a gun, and turn them lose onto a battlefield would they? Of course not!
Ah propaganda. Joseph has no reason to doubt it at all.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Since very few people have given me any response in terms of when they can post, I'll just say that I'll be updating next thursday. Can everyone be ready by then?


----------



## Angel Encarmine

I will have mine up by next thursday


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok, minor technical issues (my Internet died) I'll post the update tomorrow, I really hope more people can post by then.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Ok update's up and I'll send respective pms tomorrow. I'm going on holiday to the south and I don't know how much wifi access I'll have, but I'll try to get an update up this tie next week. Sorry for the delay everyone who posted and to those who didn't,'please try to get posted this time around.


----------



## HOGGLORD

How much has the site been down over the last few weeks? Most of the times I've tried to log in there has been some fault with the site. Is that why there has been no posts, or because everyone has lost interest. 
I'm just wondering if we should call the RP dead or not.


----------



## Angel Encarmine

This is the first time I have actually been able to get in


----------



## G0arr

Been drawing a blank for the update. Tried to start writing it several times and then had nothing.
Didn't know there was a problem with the website.


----------



## HOGGLORD

Sorry, I've been trying to post sooner but I forgot my Heresy password and it took a while for me to find the notepad I've written it on.

I figured that if the RP didn't have at least a few posts by this time next week, its probably worth classing it as dead. That is assuming it isn't already by the rules of the site. 

If you guys have any suggestions to help me make this RP, or future ones, more engaging or just tip me off as to where I could improve my GMing, I'd really appreciate you sharing them with me. This is my first time GMing an RP, so I'd really love any C&C you'd be willing to give me.


----------

